# Τα θέματα της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας για τις Πανελλήνιες 2014



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Για αρχή, το κείμενο:


Η «ανθρωπιά» είναι μια λέξη του καιρού μας, ένας όρος κοινόχρηστος, ένα νόμισμα που κυκλοφορεί σ’ όλα τα χέρια, γιατί συμβαίνει η ανταλλακτική του αξία να είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Και με την «ανθρωπιά» εννοούμε, φυσικά, τη συμπόνια, τη συμμετοχή, με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, στο πάθος του γείτονα. Και όχι μόνο του γείτονα. Του κάθε ανθρώπου. Άλλοτε χρησιμοποιούσαν τον όρο «ανθρωπισμός». Έλεγαν: «αυτός είναι μεγάλος ανθρωπιστής» και με τούτο εσήμαιναν μια προσωπικότητα που ξοδευόταν ολόκληρη για να κάμει το καλό. Ο Ντυνάν, για παράδειγμα, ο ιδρυτής του «Ερυθρού Σταυρού», υπήρξε ένας τέτοιος ανθρωπιστής. Πέρα απ’ ό,τι θα μπορούσε να ενδιαφέρει αποκλειστικά το άτομό του, εσυλλογίσθηκε τους ανθρώπους που έπασχαν, έξω από διάκριση φυλής και θρησκείας, «εν πολέμω και εν ειρήνη».

Ο «ανθρωπιστής», ένας άνθρωπος με σπουδαίες ικανότητες, που αναλίσκεται με ειλικρίνεια, χωρίς υστεροβουλία, ακόμη και χωρίς τη θεμιτή, επιτέλους, από πολλές απόψεις, επιθυμία της υστεροφημίας, υπήρξε, για πολλούς αιώνες, ένα θαυμάσιο ιδανικό, που οι προγενέστεροι το επρόβαλλαν στους μεταγενέστερους. Ακόμη τότε η «ανθρωπιά», μολονότι δεν έπαυε να είναι κοινή απαίτηση, δεν είχε καταντήσει κοινόχρηστος όρος. Ήταν η σπάνια, η υψηλή παρουσία, όπου μόνο μερικές εκλεκτές φύσεις κατόρθωναν να φτάσουν. Και ακόμη, μια καθημερινή άσκηση που ο καθένας την επιθυμούσε για τον εαυτό του, θεωρώντας την αυτονόητο χρέος του, χωρίς να συλλογίζεται ότι θα μπορούσε και διαφορετικά να την αξιοποιήσει.

Το γεγονός ότι η απαίτηση της «ανθρωπιάς» έχει γίνει κοινός τόπος σήμερα δεν είναι χωρίς ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Δείχνει πως η οικουμενική ψυχή αισθάνεται βαθύτερα την ταλαιπωρία του ανθρώπου και αναζητεί διέξοδο.

Περιττό να προστεθεί πως και η ανθρωπιά, καθώς κι ένα σωρό άλλοι όροι, έχει υποστεί τρομακτικές διαστρεβλώσεις. Όποιος είπε πως οι ιδέες είναι καθώς τα υγρά, που παίρνουν το σχήμα του μπουκαλιού τους, είχε, βέβαια, πολύ δίκιο. Και με τους όρους το ίδιο συμβαίνει. Αλλάζουν νόημα, αλλάζουν απόχρωση, κατά τον τρόπο που τους μεταχειρίζεται κανείς και κατά τον σκοπό που επιδιώκει χρησιμοποιώντας τους. Έτσι, μπορούμε να μιλούμε όλοι για ανθρωπιά, αλλά να εννοούμε ολωσδιόλου διαφορετικό πράγμα ο καθένας.

Έπειτα, ένας όρος, μια λέξη, μια έκφραση, που βρίσκεται ολοένα στο στόμα μας, σιγά σιγά φτωχαίνει, αδειάζει, αποστεώνεται, αυτοακυρώνεται. Φοβούμαι πως ίσια ίσια αυτό έχει συμβεί με την ανθρωπιά. Αρκεί μια ματιά ολόγυρά μας, για να το νιώσουμε καλύτερα τούτο. Η καθημερινή ζωή ολοένα και περισσότερο χάνει τη θαλπωρή, τη γλυκιά ζεστασιά της. Είναι ένας χειμώνας χωρίς αλκυονίδες. Η «καλημέρα», αυτό το χαρούμενο άνοιγμα παραθύρου προς τον αίθριο ουρανό, μεταβάλλεται σιγά σιγά σε μορφασμό. Η ανθρώπινη λαιμαργία, η δίψα της ευζωίας δεν αφήνει τόπο για ευγενικά αισθήματα. Κάτι περισσότερο: τα ευγενικά αισθήματα θεωρούνται ξεπερασμένα.

Λησμονούμε, ωστόσο, πως η ανθρωπιά είναι κυριότατα βούληση, δεν είναι γνώση, δεν είναι μόνο γνώση. Και δεν είναι λόγος, είναι πράξη. Είναι ένας ολόκληρος εσωτερικός κόσμος, στην τελείωσή του, που ακτινοβολεί παντού. Η ανθρωπιά αποκλείει τη μισαλλοδοξία, την καταφρόνηση του άλλου ανθρώπου· είναι επιεικής και ήπια. Περιέχει πολλή συγκατάβαση και πολλή κατανόηση. Η ανθρωπιά είναι κυκλική παρουσία. Δεν βρίσκεται στραμμένη προς ένα μονάχα σημείο του ορίζοντα. Εκείνος που είναι αληθινά ανθρώπινος δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι, σε κάθε περίσταση, ανθρώπινος. Η ανθρωπιά δεν είναι επάγγελμα, δεν είναι όργανο αυτοπροβολής και επιτυχίας. Είναι απάρνηση. Πρέπει πολλά ν’ αρνηθείς, για να κερδίσεις τα ουσιωδέστερα. Αλλά δεν είναι και παθητική κατάσταση. Ολωσδιόλου αντίθετα, αποτελεί μορφή αδιάκοπης ενέργειας. Είναι πολύ ευκολότερο να γίνεις «μέγας ανήρ» παρά να γίνεις «μεγάλος άνθρωπος». Η Ιστορία είναι γεμάτη παραδείγματα μεγάλων ανδρών. Αλλά έχει πολύ λίγους «ανθρώπους» να παρουσιάσει. 

I.Μ. Παναγιωτόπουλος, _Ο Σύγχρονος Άνθρωπος_. 
Οι Εκδόσεις των φίλων, Αθήνα 1988. 18η έκδοση (Διασκευή).


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

PDF με όλα τα θέματα της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας:
http://s.kathimerini.gr/resources/toolip/doc/2014/05/28/ek8esh.pdf

Στη Λεξιλογία:
Σχόλιο για το αντώνυμο του _κοινόχρηστου_: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14926-κοινόχρηστος

Σχόλιο για τα πολλά εισαγωγικά:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?975&p=220050#post220050

Σχόλιο για την ευζωία:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14928


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2014)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βρισκόταν το πρωτότυπο κείμενο να βλέπαμε σε ποιο βαθμό (και σε ποια σημεία) έχει διασκευαστεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Ας προσθέσουμε και τις ερωτήσεις:

A1. Να γράψετε στο τετράδιό σας την περίληψη του κειμένου που σας δόθηκε (100-120 λέξεις). 
*Μονάδες 25 *

Β1. Να αναπτύξετε σε μία παράγραφο 100 έως 120 λέξεων το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος που ακολουθεί: «Η ανθρώπινη λαιμαργία, η δίψα της ευζωίας δεν αφήνει τόπο για ευγενικά αισθήματα. Κάτι περισσότερο: τα ευγενικά αισθήματα θεωρούνται ξεπερασμένα.». 
*Μονάδες 10 *

Β2. α) Να βρείτε δύο τρόπους ανάπτυξης στην πρώτη παράγραφο του κειμένου (Η «ανθρωπιά» … «εν πολέμω και εν ειρήνη») και να δικαιολογήσετε την απάντησή σας. 
*Μονάδες 6 *
β) Ποια νοηματική σύνδεση εκφράζουν οι διαρθρωτικές λέξεις: 
έτσι (στην τέταρτη παράγραφο) 
ωστόσο (στην έκτη παράγραφο). 
*Μονάδες 4 *

Β3. α) Να γράψετε ένα συνώνυμο για καθεμιά από τις παρακάτω λέξεις του κειμένου: 
αναλίσκεται, οικουμενική, διαστρεβλώσεις, ολωσδιόλου, ευζωίας. 
*Μονάδες 5* 

β) Να γράψετε ένα αντώνυμο για καθεμιά από τις παρακάτω λέξεις του κειμένου: 
κοινόχρηστος, συμμετοχή, αυτοακυρώνεται, γνώση, αδιάκοπης. 
*Μονάδες 5 *

Β4. α) Να αιτιολογήσετε τη χρήση των εισαγωγικών στις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις: 
«αυτός είναι μεγάλος ανθρωπιστής» (στην πρώτη παράγραφο) 
«Ερυθρού Σταυρού» (στην πρώτη παράγραφο). 
* Μονάδες 2 *

β) Να εντοπίσετε στο κείμενο τρεις εκφράσεις με μεταφορική σημασία. 
*Μονάδες 3 *

Γ1. Σε άρθρο σας, που θα δημοσιευτεί σε τοπική εφημερίδα, να αναφερθείτε σε φαινόμενα που αποδεικνύουν το έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς στην εποχή μας, αλλά και σε δραστηριότητες, ατομικές και συλλογικές, που αποσκοπούν στον περιορισμό αυτού του ελλείμματος (500-600 λέξεις). 
*Μονάδες 40 *


----------



## panadeli (May 28, 2014)

Πώς σας φαίνεται το Γ1;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Γ1. Σε άρθρο σας, που θα δημοσιευτεί σε τοπική εφημερίδα, να αναφερθείτε σε φαινόμενα που αποδεικνύουν το έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς στην εποχή μας, αλλά και σε δραστηριότητες, ατομικές και συλλογικές, που αποσκοπούν στον περιορισμό αυτού του ελλείμματος (500-600 λέξεις).

Με ενοχλεί που θεωρεί δεδομένο το έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς. Σαν θέμα δεν με ενοχλεί, αλλά θα διάλεγα άλλη διατύπωση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2014)

Δες το σαν θέμα debate. Μία από τις δύο διαγωνιζόμενες πλευρές πρέπει να υποστηρίξει την άποψη που μπορεί να φαίνεται ακόμα και παράλογη.


----------



## panadeli (May 28, 2014)

Προσωπικά θεωρώ εντελώς απαράδεκτο να μπαίνουν τόσο κατευθυνόμενα θέματα. Άσχετα αν συμφωνεί κανείς η όχι με την παραδοχή ότι υπάρχει έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς (προσωπικά διαφωνώ, αλλά τα ίδια ακριβώς θα έλεγα κι αν συμφωνούσα), δεν μπορεί να μην επιτρέπεις στον υποψήφιο να διαφωνήσει. 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι που χειραγωγούν με τόσο έντονο τρόπο τη σκέψη των μαθητών βγαίνουν μετά και διαμαρτύρονται που οι νέοι έχουν έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης! Πώς να μην έχουν έλλειμμα κριτικής σκέψης όταν στο πλαίσιο του μαθήματος της έκθεσης, όπου κατεξοχήν θα έπρεπε να ασκούνται στην κριτική σκέψη, τους ζητείται να παπαγαλίζουν τις απόψεις άλλων;

Μια απλή εναλλακτική διατύπωση θα μπορούσε να είναι: "Ορισμένοι υποστηρίζουν ότι η εποχή μας χαρακτηρίζεται από έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς. Συμφωνείτε ή διαφωνείτε με αυτή τη θέση; Να αναπτύξετε τις απόψεις σας σε ένα άρθρο 500-600 λέξεων". Ή κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπάντων. Βέβαια σε αυτή την περίπτωση πάει περίπατο το δεύτερο σκέλος του θέματος και δυσκολεύει το έργο των διορθωτών. Υποψιάζομαι ότι ένας από τους λόγους που μπαίνουν συνέχεια τέτοια κατευθυνόμενα θέματα είναι η ανάγκη να υπάρχει "αντικειμενικός" τρόπος αξιολόγησης των εκθέσεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι ένας από τους λόγους που μπαίνουν συνέχεια τέτοια κατευθυνόμενα θέματα είναι η ανάγκη να υπάρχει "αντικειμενικός" τρόπος αξιολόγησης των εκθέσεων.


Μπα, θα μπορούσαν να δίνουν οδηγίες Α και οδηγίες Β, ανάλογα τι επιλέγει να αναπτύξει ο μαθητής.


----------



## panadeli (May 28, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Δες το σαν θέμα debate. Μία από τις δύο διαγωνιζόμενες πλευρές πρέπει να υποστηρίξει την άποψη που μπορεί να φαίνεται ακόμα και παράλογη.



Δεν με καλύπτει καθόλου αυτό. Τουλάχιστον στα debate ακούγονται και οι δύο απόψεις. Από το γεγονός αυτό και μόνο, αναδεικνύεται ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι άσπρο ή μαύρο, ότι δεν είναι απολύτως σωστά ή απολύτως λάθος, ότι μπορεί η μία άποψη να έχει κάποια υπέρ αλλά και κάποια κατά, το ίδιο και η άλλη. Εδώ παρουσιάζεται ως δεδομένη η μία άποψη και αντίθετή της εξοβελίζεται εντελώς. Δεν είναι debate, είναι μονόλογος υπέρ μιας συγκεκριμένης θέσης. 

Υ.Γ. Το έχουμε συζητήσει αναλυτικά αυτό το θέμα εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Μια ιδέα (που βαριέμαι να κοιτάξω αν την είχαμε συζητήσει στο πιο πάνω που ανέφερε ο panadeil) θα ήταν να ζητήσουν από τα παιδιά να αναπτύξουν σε 300 λέξεις τα επιχειρήματα όσων συμφωνούν με την πρόταση και σε άλλες 300 τα επιχειρήματα όσων διαφωνούν.

Ζόρικο;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια ιδέα (που βαριέμαι να κοιτάξω αν την είχαμε συζητήσει στο πιο πάνω που ανέφερε ο panadeil) θα ήταν να ζητήσουν από τα παιδιά να αναπτύξουν σε 300 λέξεις τα επιχειρήματα όσων συμφωνούν με την πρόταση και σε άλλες 300 τα επιχειρήματα όσων διαφωνούν.
> 
> Ζόρικο;



Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου να ζητάς από παιδιά να αναπτύξουν τις θέσεις και τα επιχειρήματα άλλων. Γιατί να πρέπει να τα ξέρουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο. Το έγραψα περιληπτικά και βιαστικά. Εννοώ ότι, όπως στα προφορικά για Β2 πολλών ξένων γλωσσών (ή ελληνικών για ξένους) μπορεί να υπάρξει το εξής σενάριο (δείγμα από εξετάσεις ελληνομάθειας επιπέδου Β2) διαλόγου μεταξύ δυο εξεταζομένων, στους οποίους ανατίθεται στην τύχη ο ένας ρόλος, έτσι θα μπορούσε να ζητηθεί και η γραπτή ανάπτυξη με βάση στοιχεία που θα δίνονται όπως εδώ:

ΡΟΛΟΣ Α:
Είστε καλεσμένος/καλεσμένη σε κάποια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή που έχει θέμα τα προβλήματα στην τρίτη ηλικία. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλύτερο για τους ηλικιωμένους να πηγαίνουν σε γηροκομεία, όταν βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη. Θεωρείτε ότι εκεί θα έχουν κοινωνικές συναναστροφές, δεν θα μένουν μόνοι, θα έχουν περιποίηση, ενώ παράλληλα δεν θα επιβαρύνουν τα παιδιά τους. Προσπαθείτε να πείσετε τον συνομιλητή/τη συνομιλήτριά σας που έχει αντίθετη γνώμη.

ΡΟΛΟΣ Β:
Είστε καλεσμένος/καλεσμένη σε κάποια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή που έχει θέμα τα προβλήματα στην τρίτη ηλικία. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι υποχρέωση των παιδιών να φροντίζουν τους γονείς τους, αφού βγουν στη σύνταξη. Θεωρείτε ότι τα γηροκομεία δεν είναι λύση, γατί βάζουν τους ηλικιωμένους στο περιθώριο της κοινωνίας. Ακόμη και για εκείνους που δεν έχουν παιδιά είναι καλύτερη η υποστήριξή τους από εθελοντές παρά το γηροκομείο. Προσπαθείτε να πείσετε τον συνομιλητή/τη συνομιλήτριά σας που έχει αντίθετη γνώμη.

Με άλλα λόγια:

Σας ζητούν ένα σημείωμα 300 λέξεων με το οποίο θα υποστηρίζετε ότι... και άλλο ένα αντίστοιχο, με το οποίο θα υποστηρίζετε ότι... (βλ. τα πιο πάνω επιχειρήματα).


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2014)

Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο σκεφτόμουνα ότι διαφωνούσα με πολλά. Αλλά δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. 

Ο panadeli νομίζω ότι δεν παίρνει υπόψη του το εξής: αντικείμενο του μαθήματος, όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι από τις ερωτήσεις που ακολουθούν, είναι η _άσκηση στη χρήση της γλώσσας_ (μετρήσιμο) κι όχι η _ανάπτυξη ιδεών_ (μη μετρήσιμο).
Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, το θέμα της έκθεσης μπορεί να είναι κατευθυνόμενο, όπως ακριβώς το λένε η Άλεξ κι ο Δόχτορας. Ελέγχεται η ικανότητα του μαθητή να συγκροτεί επιχειρήματα και να γράφει για κάποιο θέμα, είτε συμφωνεί με αυτό είτε όχι. Ικανότητα ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη στον εργασιακό χώρο, όπου αύριο θα κληθεί να συντάξει έκθεση για τις δραστηριότητες του εργοδότη του, να απαντήσει γραπτώς σε κατηγορίες, να προετοιμάσει την αγόρευσή του για τη δίκη του πελάτη του, να διαφημίσει ένα νέο προϊόν, να γνωματεύσει, να κάνει ανακοίνωση σε συνέδριο, να κάνει αίτηση για χρηματοδότηση για κάποιο έργο κλπ κλπ. Σχεδόν κάθε δραστηριότητα κάποια στιγμή θα περιλάβει την υπεράσπιση ή έστω κατανόηση απόψεων με τις οποίες μπορεί να διαφωνούμε*. Ίσως όχι και τόσο το να είσαι χειρωνάκτης (μη συνδικαλιζόμενος), αλλά η Ελλάδα που θα θέλαμε στο μέλλον δε νομίζω ότι περιλαμβάνει πολλούς τέτοιους. 

Οι απόψεις, οι προσωπικότητες κι οι ιδέες δεν αναπτύσσονται στις εξετάσεις αλλά σε ολόκληρη την εκπαίδευση και πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικά μέσα στην τάξη με συζήτηση. Ούτε είναι δίκαιο να βαθμολογούνται οι απόψεις. 

* Διευκρίνιση: "υπερασπίζομαι απόψεις με τις οποίες διαφωνώ" δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα είμαι πουλημένος, προδότης κλπ. Οι δικηγόροι υπερασπίζονται εγκληματίες χωρίς να είναι οι ίδιοι εγκληματίες. Αυτοί που γράφουν πολιτικούς λόγους δεν είναι 100% κομματόσκυλα. Ο ερευνητής που γράφει πέιπερ, δεν περιγράφει την πραγματικότητα "είναι θαύμα που βγάλαμε κι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα, που δεν πολυπιστεύω να είναι σωστά, κι ας τα έχω ελέγξει εκατό φορές, άμα μας κόψετε τη χρηματοδότηση θα πάμε αλλού να εκδοθούμε- θα σας στείλουμε αντίτυπα".


----------



## panadeli (May 28, 2014)

SBE, αυτά που γράφεις θα ήταν ωραία και καλά για κάποια άλλη χώρα, όπου οι μαθητές πράγματι ασκούνται στην ανάπτυξη επιχειρημάτων. Όμως δεν ασκούνται σε αυτό. Ασκούνται στην παπαγαλία των απαντήσεων που δίνουν τα φροντιστήρια. Και τα θέματα είναι κατευθυνόμενα όχι για λόγους ελέγχου της ικανότητας επιχειρηματολογίας αλλά επειδή οι άνθρωποι που τα βάζουν δεν αντιλαμβάνονται καν ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει αντίθετη άποψη.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2014)

Μετατοπίζεις το θέμα, εδώ. Μιλάμε για το σκεπτικό της εξέτασης ή για το πώς αντιμετωπίζουν οι εξεταζόμενοι τις εξετάσεις;
Οι ασκήσεις ακολουθούν το σκεπτικό της εξέτασης. Η αντιμετώπιση της εξέτασης από τους εξεταζόμενους δεν είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία. Η παπαγαλία, αν υπάρχει, οφείλεται στο ότι όλοι θέλουν να πάνε καλά στις εξετάσεις. 
Ο γιος φίλων μου που πάει σχολείο στο ΗΒ σε ένα από τα ιστορικά σχολεία που βγάζουν πρωθυπουργούς, διαδόχους κλπ κλπ, ονόματα δε λέμε, βασιλικές οικογένειες δε θίγουμε, πήρε ένα μικρό βραβείο για την έκθεσή του με θέμα... ωχ, δεν το θυμάμαι, αλλά κάτι σχετικό με τον α' ΠΠ. Μου διάβασε την έκθεσή του και ήταν πάρα πολύ καλογραμμένη, όντως, αλλά η επιχειρηματολογία ήταν όλη βγαλμένη από τις σημειώσεις που τους είχε δώσει ο δάσκαλος. Φαινόταν, γιατί ήταν πολύ προχωρημένη επιχειρηματολογία για την ηλικία του (15), και το θέμα ήταν από αυτά που στην Ελλάδα θα τα περίμενα σε εισαγωγικές στο πανεπιστήμιο, όχι στην τρίτη γυμνασίου. Το σχολείο τούς προετοιμάζει για σοβαρές εξετάσεις, για τα δύσκολα πανεπιστήμια. Πριν από κάθε έκθεση κάθονται και κάνουν συζήτηση για το θέμα στην τάξη, παίρνουν έτοιμες σημειώσεις από το δάσκαλο κλπ κλπ. 
Δεν τους λέει λέξη προς λέξη τι να γράψουν, αλλά τους δίνει τόση πολλή βοήθεια που είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο. Παρόλα αυτά δεν θα έλεγα ότι τα παιδιά δεν αναπτύσσουν κριτική ικανότητα. Μην τα υποτιμούμε, κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Εδώ παρουσιάζεται ως δεδομένη η μία άποψη και αντίθετή της εξοβελίζεται εντελώς. Δεν είναι debate, είναι μονόλογος υπέρ μιας συγκεκριμένης θέσης.



Πάντως, στα δεκαοκτώ που είναι τα παιδιά η ζημιά έχει γίνει. Αν η διατύπωση βοηθά να γίνει πιο εύκολα η διόρθωση, ας πάει κι αυτό το παλιάμπελο. Δεν ενδιαφέρεται ο νέος για τη γνώμη που έχουν οι μεγάλοι για την ανθρωπιά ή τη σύγκριση που οι μεγάλοι μπορεί να θέλουν να κάνουν με το παρελθόν. Ο νέος κρίνει με τα δικά του κριτήρια και δεν μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις πια με καλύτερη διατύπωση του θέματος των εξετάσεων. :-(


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2014)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι οι νέοι δεν περνάνε περίοδο αμφισβήτησης και αναζήτησης;
Εγώ θυμάμαι στο πανεπιστήμιο να επιχειρηματολογούμε με τις ώρες επί παντός επιστητού και κυρίως επί παντός υπαρξιακού. Δε νομίζω ότι μας έλειπε η σφαιρική εκτίμηση επιχειρημάτων. Το ότι μερικοί ήταν καλύτεροι σε αυτό από άλλους είναι δευτερεύον. Και στα μαθηματικά μερικοί είναι καλύτεροι από άλλους.


----------



## panadeli (May 29, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μετατοπίζεις το θέμα, εδώ. Μιλάμε για το σκεπτικό της εξέτασης ή για το πώς αντιμετωπίζουν οι εξεταζόμενοι τις εξετάσεις;



Μιλάω πρωτίστως για το σκεπτικό της εξέτασης. 
Βασικό κομμάτι του σκεπτικού της εξέτασης είναι να υπάρχει αντικειμενικότητα στη διόρθωση, και αυτό υποτίθεται ότι διασφαλίζεται τεμαχίζοντας το θέμα της έκθεσης σε διάφορα κουτάκια. Έτσι η διατύπωση του θέματος είναι τυποποιημένη: Τίθεται ένα πρόβλημα και ζητούνται οι αιτίες του και οι πιθανές λύσεις του. Οι θεματικές ενότητες είναι συγκεκριμένες και διδάσκονται στο πλαίσιο του μαθήματος, το ίδιο και οι αιτίες και οι λύσεις. Με άλλα λόγια, ο μαθητής φτάνει στις εξετάσεις έχοντας διδαχθεί λ.χ. ότι _υπάρχει_ έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς που οφείλεται σε αυτό και σε εκείνο και που λύνεται έτσι και έτσι. Όλα αυτά που σου γράφω ανήκουν στο σκεπτικό της εξέτασης. Δεδομένου αυτού του σκεπτικού, η αντιμετώπιση των εξεταζομένων είναι συν πλην η ίδια από όλους, δηλαδή πάμε στα φροντιστήρια να μας λύσουν τα θέματα.

Οι ενστάσεις μου απέναντι σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία είναι οι εξής:
α. Η έκθεση δεν είναι μαθηματικά για να λύνεις θεωρήματα. Δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι υπάρχει έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς με τον τρόπο που μπορείς να αποδείξεις το πυθαγόρειο θεώρημα. Βρίσκω αφόρητο το γεγονός ότι τόσο αμφιλεγόμενα ζητήματα αντιμετωπίζονται με τόσο απόλυτο τρόπο.
β. Οι αιτίες και οι λύσεις που προτείνουν οι φιλόλογοι στο σχολείο και στα φροντιστήρια για όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι συνήθως για τα μπάζα. Προσωπικά τα περισσότερα επιχειρήματα που διαβάζω σε τέτοιες εκθέσεις, αν μπορείς να τα πεις επιχειρήματα, μπάζουν νερά από παντού. Συνήθως πρόκειται για απλές ιδεοληψίες που δεν στηρίζονται πουθενά. Για παράδειγμα, πριν από λίγα χρόνια είχε πέσει ένα θέμα έκθεσης που αφορούσε τη βία. Στις "λύσεις" των φροντιστηρίων έβλεπες παντού να αναφέρεται ως αίτιο της βίας η τηλεόραση, μια κλασική ιδεοληψία των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημόνων που αντιμετωπίζουν τους ανθρώπους σαν σκυλάκια του Παβλόφ: εφόσον βλέπουν βία στην τηλεόραση, θα τη μιμηθούν. Δυστυχώς για αυτούς, δεν υπάρχουν έρευνες που να επιβεβαιώνουν ότι η παρακολούθηση έργων βίας κάνει τον άνθρωπο βίαιο. Αλλά τι μας νοιάζουν οι έρευνες όταν τα έχουμε ήδη λύσει όλα από μόνοι μας; Από την άλλη, κανείς και πουθενά δεν ανέφερε δύο βασικότατα αίτια της βίας, που επιβεβαιώνονται από έρευνες επί ερευνών: την παιδική κακοποίηση και τη σεξουαλική καταπίεση. Αλλά βλέπετε, το σεξ στο ελληνικό σχολείο είναι ταμπού.
γ. Λόγω του υψηλού διακυβεύματος, τα παιδιά εγκλωβίζονται και καταλήγουν να παπαγαλίζουν τα έτοιμα. Κάποιος με ανεξαρτησία σκέψης θα μπορούσε να τολμήσει να αποκλίνει και να γράψει τα δικά του, αλλά θα έπαιζε το κεφάλι του κορώνα γράμματα. Έτσι οι περισσότεροι δεν το κάνουν.
δ. Το πρόβλημα δεν αφορά μόνο τις πανελλαδικές, αλλά διαχέεται σε όλο το λύκειο και δυστυχώς ακόμη και στο γυμνάσιο. Βλ. εδώ.

Επίσης, είναι λάθος να νομίζει κανείς ότι οι μαθητές βαθμολογούνται μόνο στην ανάπτυξη επιχειρημάτων. Τις περισσότερες μονάδες τις πιάνει το περιεχόμενο, το οποίο είναι συγκεκριμένο: πρέπει να αναφέρεις τα τάδε αίτια και τις τάδε λύσεις. Αν κάποιος μαθητής αναπτύξει μια θέση με καλοδιατυπωμένα επιχειρήματα, αλλά αμελήσει να αναφέρει κάποια στοιχεία που η επιτροπή εξετάσεων θεωρεί βασικά (όπως λ.χ. ότι τα έργα βίας που προβάλλονται στην τηλεόραση κάνουν τον άνθρωπο βίαιο), τότε θα χάσει μονάδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Αν κάποιος μαθητής αναπτύξει μια θέση με καλοδιατυπωμένα επιχειρήματα, αλλά αμελήσει να αναφέρει κάποια στοιχεία που η επιτροπή εξετάσεων θεωρεί βασικά (όπως λ.χ. ότι τα έργα βίας που προβάλλονται στην τηλεόραση κάνουν τον άνθρωπο βίαιο), τότε θα χάσει μονάδες.


Γι' αυτό ισχυρίστηκα/εισηγήθηκα ότι η εκφώνηση της «έκθεσης» θα έπρεπε να περιέχει (περιληπτικά, ενδεικτικά, ανάμεσα στις γραμμές) όλα τα στοιχεία που θεωρούνται βασικά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και ο μαθητής θα έπρεπε να εξετάζεται κυρίως στη σύνθεση και παρουσίαση των στοιχείων και από τη μία και από την άλλη άποψη.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2014)

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα παιδιά υφίστανται πλύση εγκεφάλου για ορισμένα πράγματα, δε νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για περίεργο πρόβλημα. Τα παιδιά εκτίθενται στις μονομερείς απόψεις της οικογένειας και της κοινωνίας ούτως ή άλλως. Το σχολείο διδάσκει τα κοινώς αποδεκτά, όμως δεν βγαίνουμε όλοι καρμπόν από το σχολείο. 

Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τι οδηγίες παίρνουν οι βαθμολογητές του κειμένου και πόσο λεπτομερείς είναι. Τους στέλνει δηλαδή το υπουργείο τη "σωστή" έκθεση και τους λέει βαθμολογήστε με βάση την ομοιότητα ή τους στέλνει κάποια γενικά κριτήρια για το τι να κοιτάξουν και τους λέει βαθμολογήστε με τα κριτήρια; Το δεύτερο σύστημα περιλαμβάνει ένα μικρό ποσοστό προσωπικής κρίσης του βαθμολογητή, αν και η πείρα μου από τη βαθμολόγηση φοιτητικών εργασιών δείχνει ότι όσοι παίρνουν κακό βαθμό δεν τον παίρνουν γιατί έχουν πει τη γνώμη τους, αλλά γιατί γράφουν άτσαλα, ανοργάνωτα και μονόπλευρα. Τα "με έκοψε γιατί δεν της άρεσαν οι απόψεις μου" είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις. 

Τώρα, δεν ξέρω πώς διδάσκεται το μάθημα πλέον, γιατί εγώ είμαι της εποχής που γράφαμε έκθεση τη μια βδομάδα και την άλλη την συζητάγαμε. Δεν κάναμε δηλαδή ποτέ την προετοιμασία που περιγράφω σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, και θεωρητικά δεν ξέραμε τι θέμα έκθεσης θα κάνουμε κάθε φορά. Το πολύ πολύ αν τύχαινε να κάνουμε παράλληλα στα νέα Ελληνικά κάποιο λογοτεχνικό κείμενο που προσφερόταν, να γράφαμε έκθεση σε σχετικό θέμα. Ποτέ των ποτών δεν μας έδωσε φιλόλογος φωτοτυπίες από βοηθήματα με ιδέες που έπρεπε να μάθουμε απ' έξω π.χ. (ενώ ο γιος των φίλων μου εδώ στην Αγγλία έτσι κάνει έκθεση). Όσοι το κάνανε το κάνανε στα φροντιστήρια, όχι στο σχολείο.

Όπως το περιγράφεις αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποιο σχολικό βιβλίο γλώσσας που διδάσκει κάποια θεματολογία κοινωνικο-φιλοσοφικό-ηθική και οι μαθητές διδάσκονται αυτή τη θεματολογία σα να πρόκειται για ιστορία ή βιολογία, χωρίς να υπάρχει καμιά απόκλιση μέσα στην τάξη, και μετά εξετάζονται σε αυτή. Αυτό μου φαίνεται περίεργο, γιατί δεν έχει σχέση με τη γλώσσα και την ικανότητα χειρισμού της. Τώρα, οι ενθουσιώδεις φιλόλογοι που νομίζουν ότι βοηθάνε με αυτό τον τρόπο, προφανώς πλανιούνται, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τις εξετάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2014)

Σχετικό σημερινό:

*Η αλιεία του μπακαλιάρου*
του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου (_Καθημερινή_)

«Η καθημερινή ζωή ολοένα και περισσότερο χάνει τη θαλπωρή, τη γλυκιά ζεστασιά της. Είναι ένας χειμώνας χωρίς αλκυονίδες. Η “καλημέρα”, αυτό το χαρούμενο άνοιγμα παραθύρου προς τον αίθριο ουρανό, μεταβάλλεται σιγά σιγά σε μορφασμό». Ο καθένας, κι ας μην είναι εκπαιδευτικός, μπορεί να υποθέσει τι συνειρμούς και ποιες σκέψεις μπορούν να προκαλέσουν στο μυαλό ενός εφήβου οι παραπάνω φράσεις. Τι άλλο εκτός από ευγνωμοσύνη μπορεί να αισθάνεται ο έφηβος για το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που του μαθαίνει τη σημασία που έχει ο Μπακαλιάρος στη δημόσια ζωή αυτού του τόπου, όπου «μπακαλιάρος» στη ραδιοφωνική κοινή Βουλαρίνου-Νικολάου είναι η ακροτάτης κενολογίας έκφραση η οποία χρησιμοποιείται με στόχο την υπερφόρτωση των πιο κοινών συναισθημάτων και απώτατο σκοπό την καταστροφή εν τω γεννάσθαι οποιασδήποτε αντίδρασης των νευρώνων του εγκεφάλου προς χάριν των δακρυγόνων αδένων. Αλήθεια, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει η «θαλπωρή» και η «γλυκιά ζεστασιά» της καθημερινής ζωής ή ο «χειμώνας χωρίς αλκυονίδες» στο μυαλό ενός παιδιού που ζει στην Ελλάδα του 2014; Τι παραπάνω από το γεγονός ότι η λογοτεχνία υπάρχει γιατί στην καλύτερη περίπτωση κάτι είχε να πει, ενώ σήμερα δεν έχει πια τίποτε να πει, και στην χειρότερη ότι η λογοτεχνία υπάρχει για να μη λέει τίποτε με ωραίες λέξεις. Κι όμως, το κείμενο αυτό προτάθηκε ως θέμα στο κατ’ εξοχήν μάθημα κρίσης, στην Εκθεση, που συνηθίζουμε να την αποκαλούμε «ιδεών» παραγνωρίζοντας το γεγονός ότι ενίοτε και οι ιδέες είναι ανίδεες, κοινώς παρωχημένες και αχρηστευμένες από τους καιρούς.

Οπως ενδεχομένως ήδη γνωρίζετε, πρόκειται για ένα δοκίμιο του Ι.Μ. Παναγιωτόπουλου το οποίο τιτλοφορείται «Ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος», κυκλοφόρησε το 1966 και βραβεύθηκε με το κρατικό βραβείο το 1967, κοινώς από επιτροπή που είχε διορίσει η δικτατορία. Στο δοκίμιο αυτό ο καλός συγγραφέας, τον οποίον η επιτροπή εξετάσεων δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που τιμά, αναπτύσσει την εξαιρετικά πρωτότυπη ιδέα ότι η «ανθρωπιά» είναι μια πολύ μεγάλη αξία η οποία στον σύγχρονο κόσμο εμφανίζεται ελλειμματική. Φέρνει δε ως παράδειγμα τον Ερρίκο Ντυνάν, ιδρυτή του Ερυθρού Σταυρού, έναν άνθρωπο που είμαι σίγουρος ότι αγγίζει την ψυχή του σημερινού εφήβου όπως η Lady Gaga ή περίπου. Εκτός των άλλων, ο συγγραφέας ταυτίζει την «ανθρωπιά» με τον «ανθρωπισμό», γνωρίζοντας προφανώς, διότι ο ίδιος αμόρφωτος δεν ήταν, πως απευθύνεται σε ανθρώπους γενικώς οι οποίοι δεν γνωρίζουν και δεν θέλουν να μάθουν τι υπήρξε ιστορικά η Αναγέννηση και τι σημαίνει Ανθρωπισμός στον πολιτισμό που γεννήθηκε από αυτήν. Το συμπέρασμα πάντως είναι ότι η ανθρωπιά ισούται με τον ανθρωπισμό και τα δύο μαζί είναι καλά πράγματα, συμπέρασμα με το οποίο δύσκολα θα διαφωνούσε κανείς. Υποθέτω ότι και τον Στάλιν αν τον ρωτούσες, θα συμφωνούσε.

Δεν ξέρω ποιοι επιλέγουν τα θέματα για τις πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν στο μυαλό τους, αν έχουν κάτι στο μυαλό τους ή αν, απλώς, με την ίδια βαρεμάρα που επιλέγει κάποιος τον βουλευτή που θα σταυρώσει, παίρνουν ένα κείμενο που το γνωρίζουν καλά και έχει το πλεονέκτημα να θίγει ένα ζήτημα πάντα επίκαιρο. Ασχέτως αν το κείμενο αυτό είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Υποθέτω δε πως θα είναι ικανοποιημένοι διότι το έπαιξαν εκ του ασφαλούς και πήραν τον έπαινο των φροντιστών και των διαγωνιζομένων που χαρακτήρισαν το θέμα «βατό». Δεν ξέρω πώς βλέπουν τους εφήβους αυτοί οι άνθρωποι. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι χειρότερο να πιστέψουμε ότι τους θεωρούν ανόητους και ρίχνουν τον πήχυ των απαιτήσεών τους για να τους βοηθήσουν. Ή μήπως θα πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση πως οι περίφημες πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις δεν είναι παρά το επιστέγασμα μιας δοκιμασίας που εθίζει τον έφηβο στη μετριότητα και την κοινοτοπία; Και μετά μας φταίνε τα παιδιά.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2014)

Για τον *μπακαλιάρο*:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=207417&viewfull=1#post207417

Για την «κοινόχρηστη γκάφα»:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/05/29/panellinies-2/


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2014)

panadeli said:


> SBE, αυτά που γράφεις θα ήταν ωραία και καλά για κάποια άλλη χώρα, όπου οι μαθητές πράγματι ασκούνται στην ανάπτυξη επιχειρημάτων. Όμως δεν ασκούνται σε αυτό. Ασκούνται στην παπαγαλία των απαντήσεων που δίνουν τα φροντιστήρια.



Το ξανάγραφα στο άλλο νήμα στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο panadeli, νομίζω: όταν άρχισα να κάνω φροντιστήριο έκθεσης στην 3η Λυκείου, ανακάλυψα ξαφνικά οτι δεν μπορούσα να γράψω. Έβγαινα εκτός θέματος, δεν έκανα σωστή εισαγωγή, δεν έγραφα αυτά που έπρεπε κτλ. Έτσι, η καθηγήτρια εκεί μου πρότεινε να μάθω απ' έξω (!) προλόγους και επιλόγους ώστε να μπαίνω μετά στο θέμα απευθείας, χωρίς να παρεκκλίνω. Όπου το θέμα ήταν ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο panadeli: βία = τηλεόραση, αποξένωση = σύγχρονη κοινωνία και τρόπος ζωής, και άλλες τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες. Έπρεπε να μάθεις να κινείσαι με λέξεις-κλειδιά και προκάτ απαντήσεις σε αυτές. Ας πούμε, σύμφωνα με τους εκθεσάδες αλλοτρίωση βεβαίως και υπάρχει και οφείλεται στο «σύγχρονο τρόπο ζωής» (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό). Τώρα, αλλοτρίωση σε σχέση με τι, δεν έχει σημασία. Η οικογένεια επίσης φθίνει και είναι σίγουρα χειρότερη από ό,τι παλιότερα, οι παραδόσεις το ίδιο, οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις το ίδιο, όλα χάλια. Μιζέρια, κλάψα και παρελθοντολαγνεία, δηλαδή.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2014)

Είπα και πιο πάνω ότι άλλο το πνεύμα ενός μαθήματος κι άλλο η πράξη. Ο μαθητής θα κοιτάξει πάντα τον ευκολότερο δρόμο και συχνά κι ο δάσκαλος θα τον καθοδηγήσει στον εύκολο δρόμο. Γι' αυτό οι συμβουλές για βοηθήματα κλπ. 
(σήμερα έχω διάθεση για χαζολόγημα, οπότε ακολουθεί μακροσκελές κείμενο, προχωράτε με δική σας ευθύνη)

Το ζήτημα που μας απασχολεί βλέπω ότι είναι μάλλον το ότι η ελληνική δοκιμιογραφία κατέχεται από ακατάσχετη φλυαρία και κοινοτοπία και ότι τα παιδιά στα σχολεία μαθαίνουν να γράφουν με αυτόν ακριβώς τον τρόπο. Ε, λοιπόν, θα σας πω ένα μυστικό: έτσι είναι στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Με καλολογικά στοιχεία, με παραδείγματα από μυθολογία, με φλυαρία ακατάσχετη, με δύσκολο λεξιλόγιο για φιγούρα, με στόμφο κλπ κλπ. Απλά μερικοί γραφιάδες χειρίζονται καλύτερα αυτό το είδος γραψίματος και είναι πιο ευχάριστο το διάβασμα του έργου τους. 

Γερμανικό άρθρο εφημερίδας για τις καιρικές συνθήκες στην Ελλάδα την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών του 2004 (το θυμάμαι μέσες άκρες γιατί δεν είχε το λεξικό μου την πρώτη πρώτη λέξη): 
_Νεφεληγερέτη αποκαλούσαν τον Δία οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες. Κι εκείνος από την χιονισμένη κορυφή του Ολύμπου έριχνε τον κεραυνό του και προκαλούσε καταιγίδες. Καταιγίδες σαν αυτές που ελπίζουν οι διοργανωτές των αγώνων ότι δεν θα σκιάσουν την τελετή έναρξης. _
Μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα.

Οι αγγλοσάξονες είναι λίγο πιο στεγνοί στο γράψιμό τους, αλλά κι αυτοί έχουν τα τρελλά τους, π.χ. σχεδόν όλη η αμερικανική αρθρογραφία ξεκινάει με μια μακροσκελή περιγραφή περίπτωσης
_Ο Τζακ Πάουελ ξυπνάει κάθε πρωί στις πέντε, φοράει το ξεβαμμένο του τζην, καβαλλάει το άλογο και πάει να βρει τα γελάδια, ενώ το γαλάζιο βλέμμα του πλανιέται στον κάμπο_
Μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα
και μετά από πολλές παραγράφους πιάνει το θέμα και στον επίλογο ξαναεμφανίζεται η περίπτωση της εισαγωγής και συνδέεται με κάποια κοινοτοπία με τα συμπεράσματα του δοκιμίου:
_Δυστυχώς για τον Τζακ, τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της προσπάθειας θα καρποφορήσουν πολύ αργά. Ο ίδιος το αντιμετωπίζει στωικά και λέει "ίσως είναι καλύτερα για τους επόμενους". The end._
Κι άλλη έκπληξη: οι μαθητές διδάσκονται να γράφουν με τον τρόπο που είναι αποδεκτός στη χώρα τους και επιβραβεύονται κιόλας όταν ακολουθούν τους κανόνες.
Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει αποκλειστικότητα στην κοινοτοπία και την αοριστολογία. Και η έκθεση στις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις δεν έχει στόχο να κάνει τον μαθητή να σκεφτεί τα σοβαρά και μεγάλα υπαρξιακά ζητήματα αλλά να δείξει ότι μπορεί να κατανοήσει και να χειριστεί τη γλώσσα. Κι αυτό μπορεί να το δείξει είτε το κείμενο είναι δοκίμιο του Παναγιωτόπουλου είτε είναι προκήρυξη τρομοκρατικής οργάνωσης. 
Τώρα, ας το δούμε λίγο από τη σκοπιά αυτών που βάζουν τα θέματα. Θες ένα κείμενο καλογραμμένο με ξεκάθαρη θέση. 
Θες να αποφύγεις θέματα αμφιλεγόμενα. 
Θες να αποφύγεις θέματα που ίσως προσβάλλουν κάποιες ομάδες ή ίσως θεωρηθούν ακατάλληλα για την ηλικία των εξεταζόμενων ή έξω από τις εμπειρίες τους.
Θες να αποφύγεις θέματα τα οποία αφορούν λίγους. 
Ε, δεν μένουν και πολλά θέματα. Να μια πρόχειρη λίστα με θέματα που μάλλον δεν θα δούμε στις εξετάσεις:

Ο θεσμός της πολυγαμίας στην σύγχρονη εποχή
Ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση και περιφέρεια: να μπει το Μαρόκο στην ΕΕ; 
Φοροδιαφυγή: δικαίωμα ή μάστιγα;
Αεροψεκασμοί και ψεκασμένοι: είναι σοβαροί;
Αιμομιξία και ενδοοικογενειακή βία 
Μνημονιακοί και αντιμνημονιακοί: ομοιότητες και διαφορές με την αντιπαράθεση Ολυμπιακών- Παναθηναϊκών
Γιατί θέλω να μπω στο πανεπιστήμιο, αφού όλοι λένε ότι το πανεπιστήμιο είναι χάλια;
κλπ κλπ. 

Ε, δεν μπορούν να βάλουν τέτοια θέματα, οπότε περιορίζονται στην ανθρωπιά, το ολυμπιακό πνεύμα, την επιστροφή στη φύση, την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, τις ηθικές αξίες κλπ κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2014)

:laugh::up:


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2014)

Ασφαλώς η φλυαρία και η αοριστολογία δεν είναι ελληνικές πρωτοτυπίες. Αλίμονο.
Πάντως επιμένω ότι στο μάθημα της έκθεσης δεν εξετάζεται μόνο η κατανόηση και ο χειρισμός της γλώσσας. Εξετάζεται και το _περιεχόμενο_.


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Ασφαλώς η φλυαρία και η αοριστολογία δεν είναι ελληνικές πρωτοτυπίες. Αλίμονο.
> Πάντως επιμένω ότι στο μάθημα της έκθεσης δεν εξετάζεται μόνο η κατανόηση και ο χειρισμός της γλώσσας. Εξετάζεται και το _περιεχόμενο_.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.
Μ' αυτή τη σαθρή τακτική, γενιές ολόκληρες Ελληνόπουλων διδάχτηκαν να σκέφτονται μόνο κονσέρβες και να ενστερνίζονται με το ζόρι τετριμμένες και κοινότοπες "αλήθειες". Κανείς δεν συνυπολογίζει την υπόγεια ζημιά που γίνεται μ' αυτό τον τρόπο. Όλοι λένε "έλα, μωρέ, αφού ξέρουμε πως πρέπει να γράψουμε έτσι και γιουβέτσι για να πάρουμε το βαθμό, δεν έχει σημασία αν τα πιστεύουμε" κλπ.
Και μ' αυτό τον τρόπο βολεύονται φιλόλογοι, εκθεσάδες φροντιστηρίων, διορθωτές εξετάσεων (συχνά ένα και το αυτό πρόσωπο) και πού να τρέχεις τώρα να μαθαίνεις το παιδί πώς να σκέφτεται μόνο του και να εκφράζεται πρωτότυπα κλπ.

Και τώρα θα πω τη μεγάλη κακία μου και πέστε να με φάτε: Αν το συγκεκριμένο σαχλεπίσαχλο κείμενο δεν είχε αυτή τη βαριά υπογραφή δεν θα ξεχώριζε σε τίποτα από τα ανάλογα σαχλεπίσαχλα κείμενα της λεγόμενης λαϊκής κουλτούρας. Όταν είδα εκείνο το κομμάτι για τις αλκυονίδες, τα παράθυρα και τα χαμόγελα που γίνονται μορφασμοί, αναφώνησα: αχ, κατακαημένη Δημουλίδου.


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Εξετάζεται και το _περιεχόμενο_.


Το οποίο, έτσι που είναι το σύστημα, συχνά αναγκάζεσαι να αποστηθίσεις. Ξέχασα να πω πριν οι εκθεσάδες συνήθιζαν (δεν ξέρω αν το κάνουν ακόμα) να βάζουν τους λιγότερο δυνατούς μαθητές να μαθαίνουν ολόκληρες παραγράφους απ' έξω ανά θεματική ενότητα, και να κάνουν μετά ένα κολάζ ανάλογα με τις λέξεις-κλειδιά του θέματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Τα θέματα και οι λύσεις για τους υποψηφίους των ημερήσιων ΕΠΑΛ που διαγωνίστηκαν στο μάθημα της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας (από το *TOC*).


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Το οποίο, έτσι που είναι το σύστημα, συχνά αναγκάζεσαι να αποστηθίσεις. Ξέχασα να πω πριν οι εκθεσάδες συνήθιζαν (δεν ξέρω αν το κάνουν ακόμα) να βάζουν τους λιγότερο δυνατούς μαθητές να μαθαίνουν ολόκληρες παραγράφους απ' έξω ανά θεματική ενότητα, και να κάνουν μετά ένα κολάζ ανάλογα με τις λέξεις-κλειδιά του θέματος.


Οι άνθρωποι είναι μπροστά κι ας τους κακολογούμε. Είχαν εφεύρει το ESSAY GENERATOR πολύ πριν κάτι άλλα γατάκια γεμίσουν το διαδίκτυο με διάφορες γεννήτριες διαφόρων κειμένων. :devil:


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

Μια και λέμε κάθε τόσο ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα, να σταματήσει η παπαγαλία, να μάθουν τα παιδιά να σκέφτονται, να αναλύουν και να συνθέτουν, να μην πέφτουν θύματα του κάθε πειστικού παρλαπίπα και του κάθε δημαγωγού που θα βρεθεί μπροστά τους, σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω νήμα και να ζητήσω να καταθέσετε κείμενα και προσεγγίσεις πάνω σε διάφορα ζητήματα όπου ίσως κυκλοφορούν πολλές και διάφορες απόψεις, π.χ.


δημιουργία του κόσμου, Θεός και θρησκεία
σύγχρονη (και ακόμα πιο σύγχρονη) ιστορία 
τα πολιτεύματα
σύγχρονες οικονομικές θεωρίες
η δημοκρατία, οι υποχρεώσεις και τα όριά της

Ή μήπως να μην το ανοίξω;


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2014)

Ένα νήμα για όλα αυτά;


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2014)

Αν το ανοίξεις, μετά θα πρέπει να ανοίξει και η συζήτηση για το τί κάνει ο διορθωτής όταν του έρχεται μια άψογη έκθεση, με εξαιρετική επιχειρηματολογία, που δείχνει ότι ο μαθητής το έχει μελετήσει το πράμα και έχει καταλήξει με ωριμότητα στις απόψεις του, οι οποίες είναι:
δημιουργία του κόσμου από κάποια θεότητα, το καλύτερο πολίτευμα είναι η δικτατορία κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2014)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έγραφα στο #19 για τις ιδεοληψίες γύρω από την υποτιθέμενη σχέση της τηλεόρασης με τη βία και έσπευσε η επιτροπή εξετάσεων να υπερθεματίσει. Από τα φετινά θέματα των ΕΠΑΛ (βλ τον σύνδεσμο που παραθέτει παραπάνω ο δόκτορας):

Θέμα Β1
Να αναπτύξετε σε μία παράγραφο 60-80 λέξεων το περιεχόμενο της παρακάτω περιόδου: «Ναι, η βιομηχανία της ψυχαγωγίας πρέπει να σταματήσει
“να πουλάει βία” στα παιδιά»


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αν το ανοίξεις, μετά θα πρέπει να ανοίξει και η συζήτηση για το τί κάνει ο διορθωτής όταν του έρχεται μια άψογη έκθεση, με εξαιρετική επιχειρηματολογία, που δείχνει ότι ο μαθητής το έχει μελετήσει το πράμα και έχει καταλήξει με ωριμότητα στις απόψεις του, οι οποίες είναι:
> δημιουργία του κόσμου από κάποια θεότητα, το καλύτερο πολίτευμα είναι η δικτατορία κλπ κλπ κλπ.



Αν το ζητούμενο είναι αυτό που γράφεις παραπάνω, δηλαδή η εξέταση της ικανότητας χειρισμού της γλώσσας, τότε πρέπει να πάρει 20.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

panadeli said:


> «Ναι, η βιομηχανία της ψυχαγωγίας πρέπει να σταματήσει “να πουλάει βία” στα παιδιά»


Κι όποιο παιδί παίζει Μονόπολη, μετατρέπεται σε τουρμποκαπιταλιστή — εξ ου και τα ποσοστά της ΟΝΝΕΔ στις φοιτητικές.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Ένα νήμα για όλα αυτά;



Ένα προκλητικό νήμα, που θα καλείται να απαντήσει πρώτα απ' όλα στο ερώτημα: πώς μια κοινωνία που σπαράσσεται από έντονες διαμάχες ορθολογιστών και αντιορθολογιστών σε τόσους και τόσους τομείς θα ήταν δυνατό να καταρτίσει διδακτικό πρόγραμμα που θα προβάλλει ορθολογικές απόψεις πάνω στα διάφορα ζητήματα, όχι σαν έτοιμες συνταγές και φετφάδες, αλλά σαν συμπεράσματα συζητήσεων με αρχή, μέση και τέλος.


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2014)

sarant said:


> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βρισκόταν το πρωτότυπο κείμενο να βλέπαμε σε ποιο βαθμό (και σε ποια σημεία) έχει διασκευαστεί.



Το πρωτότυπο («Η ανθρωπιά», από τον τόμο _Ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος_, Αθήνα: Οι Εκδόσεις των Φίλων, 1993, σ. 254-258) υπάρχει εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Η πρώτη εντύπωση από ένα διαγώνιο διάβασμα: άλλο κείμενο έγραψε ο Ι.Μ. (και λίγο τεχνοφοβικό στο τέλος), άλλο κείμενο γνωρίσαμε από τις εξετάσεις...


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Αν το ζητούμενο είναι αυτό που γράφεις παραπάνω, δηλαδή η εξέταση της ικανότητας χειρισμού της γλώσσας, τότε πρέπει να πάρει 20.



Σίγουρα. Αλλά μου λέτε ότι το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η γλωσσική εξέταση, αλλά και η εξέταση ιδεών. 

Σχετικά με τη βία στην τηλεόραση και περί άλλων τέτοιων απόψεων: βρε παιδιά, αφού υπάρχει υλικό και υπέρ και κατά. Και μάλιστα το υπέρ επικρατεί, όχι μόνο εντός της Ελλάδας αλλά και άλλων χωρών. Θα περίμενα από τον μέσο πολίτη να θεωρεί το ζήτημα αμφιλεγόμενο κι όχι ξεκάθαρο. Επομένως δεν βλέπω γιατί σας φαίνεται περίεργο το να κυκλοφορεί στα σχολεία η άποψη αυτή. 

Να πω κάτι άλλο; Πρόσφατες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι μάλλον η χοληστερίνη δεν έχει το ρόλο που πιστεύαμε τόσα χρόνια στα καρδιαγγειακά προβλήματα. Είναι ξεκάθαρο; Όχι. Απλά υπάρχει διαφωνία μεταξύ ειδικών (ενώ πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν υπήρχε). Όποιος πιστεύει ότι τον πρήζει ο γιατρός του για τη χοληστερίνη και δε γουστάρει να ακούσει τις συμβουλές του γιατρού του, μπορεί να πιαστεί από το πιο πάνω και να αρχίσει να λέει ότι η επιστήμη το ξεκαθάρισε*. Τσάμπα το πτυχίο του γιατρού του κλπ κλπ. Επομένως, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο τι κάνουμε; Αρνούμαστε ότι υπάρχουν πολλαπλές απόψεις και ότι η κάθε πλευρά μπορεί να έχει τα επιχειρήματά της; 


*Confirmation bias δεν το λένε αυτό οι ψυχολόγοι; Παρόμοιο με το "λένε ότι το κάπνισμα σκοτώνει, αλλά ο θείος μου που κάπνιζε 20 πακέτα την ημέρα πέθανε 110 ετών περδίκι".


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αρνούμαστε ότι υπάρχουν πολλαπλές απόψεις και ότι η καθε πλευρά μπορεί να έχει τα επιχειρήματά της;


Αυτό ακριβώς όμως κάνουν τώρα οι διορθωτές/εκθεσάδες/καθηγητές του σχολείου.


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2014)

SBE said:


> Σίγουρα. Αλλά μου λέτε ότι το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η γλωσσική εξέταση, αλλά και η εξέταση ιδεών.



Μισό λεπτό για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε. Εγώ δεν λέω ότι το ζητούμενο πρέπει να είναι η εξέταση ιδεών. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο η εξέταση του χειρισμού της γλώσσας. 
Στην πραγματικότητα όμως εξετάζονται (και) οι ιδέες. Και μάλιστα με ορισμένες προδιαγεγραμμένες "σωστές" ιδέες. 




SBE said:


> Σχετικά με τη βία στην τηλεόραση και περί άλλων τέτοιων απόψεων: βρε παιδιά, αφού υπάρχει υλικό και υπέρ και κατά. Και μάλιστα το υπέρ επικρατεί, όχι μόνο εντος της Ελλάδας αλλά και άλλων χωρών. Θα περίμενα από τον μέσο πολίτη να θεωρεί το ζήτημα αμφιλεγόμενο κι όχι ξεκάθαρο. Επομένως δεν βλέπω γιατί σας φαίνεται περίεργο το να κυκλοφορεί στα σχολεία η άποψη αυτή.



Αν θες διευκρίνισε τι εννοείς λέγονται ότι "το υπέρ επικρατεί". Ποιο είναι το υπέρ και ποιο το κατά; Και τι υλικό υπάρχει υπέρ του ενός και τι υπέρ του άλλου;

Συμφωνώ πάντως 100% ότι το ζήτημα είναι αμφιλεγόμενο. Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι αμφιλεγόμενο, δεν πρέπει να παρουσιάζεται ως δεδομένη η άποψη ότι η παρακολούθηση έργων βίας κάνει το άτομο βίαιο. Δεν θα μου φαινόταν βέβαια καθόλου περίεργο να συνέβαινε αυτό που λες, δηλαδή να "κυκλοφορεί στα σχολεία" αυτή η άποψη. Αλλά δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. _Επιβάλλεται_ αυτή η άποψη. Θεωρείται τόσο δεδομένη, ώστε αν ισχυριστείς το αντίθετο, όπως έχω κάνει επανειλημμένα σε συναδέλφους φιλολόγους, σε κοιτάνε σαν τρελό ή σε θεωρούν αντιρρησία. Αν το ελληνικό σχολείο θεωρούσε το ζήτημα αμφιλεγόμενο, όπως λες εσύ, τότε θα κυκλοφορούσαν και οι δύο απόψεις, όχι μόνο η μία.


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2014)

SBE, ώρες ώρες έχω την εντύπωση ότι διαφωνείς μαζί μου χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει τι γράφω.
Για παράδειγμα, γράφεις:



SBE said:


> Επομένως, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο τι κάνουμε; Αρνούμαστε ότι υπάρχουν πολλαπλές απόψεις και ότι η καθε πλευρά μπορεί να έχει τα επιχειρήματά της;



Έτσι όπως το γράφεις, και με δεδομένο ότι το γράφεις ως απάντηση σε δικό μου σχόλιο, είναι σαν να υπονοείς ότι εγώ αρνούμαι ότι υπάρχουν πολλαπλές απόψεις και ότι η κάθε πλευρά μπορεί να έχει τα επιχειρήματά της.
Αν η ένστασή σου εστιάζεται πραγματικά εκεί, τότε σε παρακαλώ ξαναδιάβασε το αρχικό μου σχόλιο (#8), και ειδικότερα αυτό:



panadeli said:


> Άσχετα αν συμφωνεί κανείς η όχι με την παραδοχή ότι υπάρχει έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς (προσωπικά διαφωνώ, αλλά τα ίδια ακριβώς θα έλεγα κι αν συμφωνούσα), δεν μπορεί να μην επιτρέπεις στον υποψήφιο να διαφωνήσει.



και πες μου σε τι διαφέρει από αυτό που γράφεις παραπάνω.


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς όμως κάνουν τώρα οι διορθωτές/εκθεσάδες/καθηγητές του σχολείου.



Δυστυχώς θα λείψω το Σ/Κ και δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση, όμως μια ερώτηση:
Είμαστε σίγουροι για τους διορθωτές των εξετάσεων; Ας ξεχάσουμε το σχολείο και τα φροντιστήρια. 
Είπα πιο πάνω: έχουμε δει τι οδηγίες παίρνουν οι διορθωτές; Προσοχή, οδηγίες για διορθωτές, όχι υποδείγματα απαντήσεων από τις εφημερίδες και τα φροντιστήρια. 

Να προσθέσω ότι εγώ έχω διορθώσει διαγωνίσματα-εκθέσεις στο ΗΒ (για την αειφόρο ανάπτυξη στο επάγγελμα του μηχανικού, εκεί να δεις από τη μια climate change deniers κι από την άλλη χίπηδες οικολόγους) και οι οδηγίες ήταν:
Η άριστη απάντηση θα περιλαμβάνει τα ακόλουθα σημεία (μπλα μπλα μπλα)
Κόψτε τόσες μονάδες για το τάδε λάθος, τόσες για το δείνα λάθος...
Οι μέτριες απαντήσεις πιθανόν να λένε ότι...
Οι κακές απαντήσεις δεν θα κάνουν ετούτο κι εκείνο...
Απαντήσεις που εκφράζουν αντίθετες απόψεις βαθμολογούνται με τα ίδια κριτήρια εφόσον ισχύει το... (λίστα με προϋποθέσεις, π.χ. σωστή παρουσίαση)
Ορθογραφικά λάθη μείον τόσο
κλπ κλπ κλπ
Αυτά και τα λέμε από Δευτέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Να προτείνω δύο σελίδες που μου φάνηκαν ενδιαφέρουσες (ως προς το τι και πώς αξιολογείται). Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει και πώς, είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάπου θα υπάρχουν επίσημες εγκύκλιοι κλπ, αλλά μάλλον θέλει πιο γερό ψάξιμο.

*Εδώ*, η γενική εγκύκλιος για την εξέταση των μαθημάτων και
*εδώ*, ο τρόπος αξιολόγησης της έκθεσης σύμφωνα με το παιδαγωγικό ινστιτούτο.

Η αξιολόγηση αυτή γίνεται ως εξής:

*ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΘΕΣΗΣ*

Σύμφωνα με το Αναλυτικό Πρόγραμμα και τη σχετική υπουργική απόφαση για τις γενικές εξετάσεις λυκείων με την έκθεση ο καθηγητής ελέγχει και αξιολογεί την πνευματική συγκρότηση του μαθητή και ειδικά την ικανότητά του να κατανοεί ένα πρόβλημα, που αφορά τον άνθρωπο και τον κόσμο του, να παίρνει ορισμένη θέση απέναντι σ' αυτό και να εκφράζει με σαφήνεια και ακρίβεια τις προσωπικές του σκέψεις.

*ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ*

Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να προσέξει ο διορθωτής με την προσεκτική ανάγνωση του γραπτού δοκιμίου είναι αν ο μαθητής κατανόησε σωστά όλες τις απαιτήσεις του θέματος και αν ανταποκρίνεται σ' αυτές. Γραπτά που δείχνουν ολοφάνερα ότι η σκέψη του μαθητή κινείται έξω από το θέμα βαθμολογούνται από 0-12,5.

Γενικά στα γραπτά ο διορθωτής πρέπει να προσέξει:

*Α) Το περιεχόμενο,* δηλ. το σύνολο των οργανωμένων σκέψεων που διατυπώνει ο μαθητής πάνω στο δεδομένο πρόβλημα.

*Θετικά στοιχεία θεωρούνται:*


Η ξεκάθαρη θέση που παίρνει ο μαθητής απέναντι στο πρόβλημα, η προσωπική του άποψη που μπορεί να είναι και αντίθετη με τις ως τώρα γνωστές και παραδεκτές απόψεις, αρκεί να είναι τεκμηριωμένη. Ο βαθμολογητής δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζεται από την προσωπική του άποψη.
Το είδος των γνώσεων-σκέψεων, που χρησιμοποιεί ο μαθητής, για να στηρίξει τη θέση του, και μαζί η κριτική του ικανότητα και η ορθότητα επιλογής των προσφορότερων γνώσεων. Ο βαθμολογητής δηλαδή πρέπει να προσέξει: αν οι γνώσεις είναι αφομοιωμένες και αποτελούν κτήμα του μαθητή· αν ανταποκρίνονται στις απαιτήσεις του θέματος κι έχουν λειτουργική σχέση μ' αυτό· αν βασίζονται στα ουσιαστικά γνωρίσματα των δεδομένων εννοιών.
Ο τρόπος που οργανώνει τις σκέψεις του· η ικανότητά του να τους δίνει μορφή λογικών επιχειρημάτων με αποδεικτική δύναμη και αξία.
Ο πλούτος και η ορθότητα των επιχειρημάτων που χρησιμοποιεί για να δικαιολογήσει τις απόψεις του.
Η ελευθερία, η ευρύτητα, η άνεση και η σοβαρότητα της σκέψης· η έλλειψη προκατάληψης και εριστικής διάθεσης.


Τα στοιχεία αυτά ως σύνολο έχουν ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα και βαθμολογούνται από (0-25).

*Σφάλματα για το περιεχόμενο θεωρούνται:*


Η προβολή μιας φανερά παράλογης ή ακαθόριστης θέσης.
Η μη λογική "στήριξη" μιας ορθής θέσης.
Η φτωχή και περιορισμένη επιχειρηματολογία.
Η απλή παράθεση ξένων, αναφομοίωτων γνώσεων.
Ο περιττός φόρτος ιστορικών και άλλων παραδειγμάτων.
Η αναπλήρωση της έλλειψης επιχειρημάτων με παραγγέλματα, συμβουλές, ρητά, γνώμες στοχαστών. Των στοιχείων αυτών είναι αποδεκτή η μετρημένη χρήση και μάλιστα όταν έρχονται σε ενίσχυση των λογικών επιχειρημάτων.
Τα παρείσακτα στοιχεία που δεν περιέχονται στις απαιτήσεις του θέματος.
Τα γενικά και αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα.
Η ανάπτυξη δευτερευόντων σε σημασία σημείων σε βάρος των πρωτευόντων.
Ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα έχει η αδυναμία του μαθητή να δει την ουσία του προβλήματος και η κίνηση της σκέψης του στην περιφέρεια του θέματος.

*Β) Τη διάρθρωση των σκέψεων* που καθορίζουν το σχέδιο και την οικονομία της έκθεσης.

*Θετικά στοιχεία θεωρούνται:*


Η λογική διάταξη των σκέψεων, η οργανική και αρμονική σύνδεση μεταξύ τους, έτσι που να βγαίνει η μια μέσα από την άλλη κατά λογική ακολουθία και ακόμη η συγκρότηση των σκέψεων σε πειστικά επιχειρήματα.
Η ορθή κατάταξη των επιχειρημάτων σε κλιμακωτή μορφή.
Η προοδευτική αποκάλυψη και δικαιολόγηση της προσωπικής θέσης.
Η φυσική και αβίαστη κατάληξη σ' ένα λογικό συμπέρασμα.
Η ανεξαρτησία από προκαθορισμένα γενικά πρότυπα (καλούπια) και η πρωτοτυπία.


Τα στοιχεία αυτά βαθμολογούνται σαν σύνολο από 0-10.

*Σφάλματα στη διάρθρωση των σκέψεων θεωρούνται:*


Η έλλειψη καθορισμένης πορείας και η άτακτη παράθεση των σκέψεων.
Η έλλειψη ενότητας είτε ανάμεσα στα μέρη (πρόλογο, κύριο θέμα, επίλογο) είτε ανάμεσα στις επιμέρους σκέψεις και επιχειρήματα.
Η κυκλική πορεία στην ανάπτυξη, που δεν προωθεί τη σκέψη με νέες εμπνεύσεις, αλλά την επαναφέρει στο σημείο αφετηρίας με επαναλήψεις.

*Γ) Την έκφραση ή μορφή*. Αυτή αποτελεί το είδος, την ποιότητα του λόγου, που χρησιμοποιεί ο μαθητής, για να διαρθρώσει και να παρουσιάσει το σύνολο των σκέψεών του.

*Θετικά στοιχεία θεωρούνται:*


Η ακρίβεια της διατύπωσης, η σαφήνεια και η καθαρότητα, η μετρημένη χρήση των εκφραστικών τρόπων.
Η συμφωνία του λόγου με τις απαιτήσεις του περιεχόμενου.
Η ομοιομορφία του λόγου σ' ολόκληρη την έκθεση, που δείχνει ότι οι διατυπωμένες σκέψεις είναι προσωπικό κτήμα του μαθητή.
Ο λογικός, λεκτικός και εκφραστικός πλούτος.


Τα στοιχεία μορφής στο σύνολο βαθμολογούνται από 0-15.

*Σφάλματα στην έκφραση θεωρούνται:*


Η εκφραστική ανακρίβεια, η ασάφεια και αοριστία, το σκοτεινό ύφος και o επιφανειακός εκφραστικός πλούτος (βερμπαλισμός, κενολογία).
Ο ιστορισμός, ο ρητορισμός, ο λογοτεχνισμός, η φλυαρία, η ωραιολογία.
Η εκφραστική ανομοιομορφία.
Η εκφραστική δυσκαμψία και φτώχεια, που συχνά συνοδεύεται από τη μονότονη επανάληψη λέξεων και εκφράσεων.
Η απεραντολογία με τις φορτικές επαναλήψεις νοημάτων.
Η ανάμειξη της δημοτικής και της καθαρεύουσας.
Τα γραμματικά και συντακτικά λάθη. Η επισήμανσή τους πρέπει να γίνεται σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που περιέχουν τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια (Νεοελληνική Γραμματική, Συντακτικό της νέας ελληνικής).

*Θεώρηση του συνόλου*

Η προσπάθεια για αξιολόγηση της έκθεσης με την πρόσθεση των επιμέρους βαθμών μπορεί να μην ανταποκρίνεται στο αίτημα για δίκαιη βαθμολόγηση. O ίδιος ο διορθωτής αισθάνεται πολλές φορές την ανάγκη να δει το γραπτό στο σύνολό του.

'Αλλωστε περιεχόμενο, σχέδιο και μορφή, ουσιαστικά δεν διαχωρίζονται. Γι' αυτό, καλό είναι η βαθμολογία να στηρίζεται στη θεώρηση του συνόλου σε συνδυασμό με την εκτίμηση των επιμέρους στοιχείων.

Με την ευκαιρία αυτή μπορεί ο διορθωτής να λάβει υπόψη του και τη γενική εικόνα του γραπτού.

Θετικά στοιχεία θεωρούνται: η ευανάγνωστη γραφή, το καθαρογραμμένο γραπτό, η ορθή χρήση των σημείων στίξης, η ορθή διάκριση παραγράφων.

Αρνητικά στοιχεία είναι: η ακαταστασία του γραπτού, η κακή χρήση της στίξης, η έλλειψη παραγράφων, οι συχνές διαγραφές λέξεων και φράσεων, οι μουντζούρες.

_Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο_, Γενικές αρχές και τεχνικές υποδείξεις για την αξιολόγηση των γραπτών δοκιμίων των Γενικών Εξετάσεων


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2014)

SBE said:


> Είμαστε σίγουροι για τους διορθωτές των εξετάσεων; Ας ξεχάσουμε το σχολείο και τα φροντιστήρια.



Πραγματικά οι διορθωτές ενδέχεται να το κάνουν σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Έχει τύχει κατά καιρούς να μιλήσω με αρκετούς διορθωτές και τους έχω απευθύνει δύο κρίσιμα ερωτήματα: 
α. αν παίρνουν συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο των εκθέσεων, και 
β. τι κάνουν σε περίπτωση που κάποιος υποψήφιος πάει κόντρα σε αυτές ή κόντρα στο θέμα γενικότερα. 
Σε ό,τι αφορά το α, μου έχουν πει ότι πράγματι τους αποστέλλονται οδηγίες με βασικά σημεία που οφείλει ο υποψήφιος να θίξει (και που αν δεν τα θίξει, η έκθεση θεωρείται ελλιπής). Το β εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τον διορθωτή. Ορισμένοι μου έχουν πει ότι βλέπουν με πολύ καλό μάτι μια έκθεση που ξεφεύγει από τα τετριμμένα και μπορεί να την πριμοδοτήσουν μόνο και μόνο για αυτό. Θυμάμαι μια διορθώτρια που μου έλεγε ότι στις εκθέσεις με τα τετριμμένα των φροντιστηρίων βάζει γύρω στο 15-16 και ότι μόνο σε εκείνες που ξεφεύγουν και δείχνουν πρωτοτυπία και ανεξαρτησία σκέψης βάζει παραπάνω. Άλλοι βέβαια μου έχουν πει ότι είναι εξαιρετικά παρακινδυνευμένο να πας κόντρα στο θέμα. Είχα κάποτε ξεκινήσει να αφηγούμαι σε μια συνάδελφο φιλόλογο (και μάλιστα αριστερή συνδικαλίστρια) τι είχε γράψει ένας μαθητής από το Μουσικό Λύκειο της Παλλήνης ο οποίος είχε πράγματι, με προκλητικό ύφος, πάει εντελώς κόντρα στο θέμα της έκθεσης και με είχε διακόψει εξοργισμένη από το θράσος του πιτσιρικά προτού προλάβω καλά καλά να σταυρώσω δύο κουβέντες. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο συγκεκριμένος μαθητής τελικά πήρε 9.

Αλλά γιατί να ξεχάσουμε το σχολείο και τα φροντιστήρια; Η ζημιά εκεί γίνεται. Προσωπικά, το ζήτημα των διορθωτών ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2014)

Οι οδηγίες που παραθέτει ο Δόχτορας νομίζω ότι το ξεκαθαρίζουν το ζήτημα. 
Νομίζω panadeli ότι οι ερωτήσεις που λες ότι κάνεις στους συναδέρφους σου είναι λίγο άστοχες:
_α. αν παίρνουν συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο των εκθέσεων_
Αυτό το θεωρώ αυτονόητο. Σε κάθε διόρθωση γραπτών στην οποία είναι απαραίτητη η ομοιομορφία είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν οδηγίες προς τους διορθωτές, και η βασικότερη οδηγία είναι να μην αποκλίνουν από τις οδηγίες (αλλά να χρησιμοποιούν φυσικά την κριτική τους ικανότητα). Όσες φορές έχω κάνει διόρθωση γραπτών από εξετάσεις στο πανεπιστήμιο όχι μόνο είχαμε οδηγίες αλλά είχαμε και προετοιμασία- μερικά γραπτά τα έπαιρναν όλοι οι διορθωτές και τα διόρθωναν με βάση τις οδηγίες και μετά μαζευόμασταν όλοι μαζί και συζητούσαμε το βαθμό που βάλαμε γραμμή- γραμμή. Αυτό βέβαια γίνεται άμα έχεις π.χ. 1000 γραπτά και δέκα διορθωτές, αλλά αν η κλίμακα είναι ζήτημα, τότε φυσικά και είναι απαραίτητη η λεπτομερέστερη λύση. 
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην πράξη, αλλά η επιλογή θεμάτων για εξέταση δεν είναι δουλειά που γίνεται στο πόδι. Οι τεχνικές διδάσκονται στην θεωρία της εκπαίδευσης και υπάρχει πλούσια βιβλιογραφία για το ζήτημα. Μπορεί ο καθηγητής γυμνασίου που δεν έχει κάνει παιδαγωγική να τα έχει μάθει μπακαλίστικα και να μην τα εφαρμόζει αυτά, αλλά θα περίμενα οι επιτροπές του υπουργείου παιδείας να έχουν μέλη με εμπειρία στον τομέα αυτό. 

_β. τι κάνουν σε περίπτωση που κάποιος υποψήφιος πάει κόντρα σε αυτές ή κόντρα στο θέμα γενικότερα_

Ακολουθούν τις οδηγίες. Αυτό κάνουν. Αν δεν το κάνουν δεν είναι καλοί διορθωτές. Γι'αυτό υπάρχει άλλωστε η διπλή βαθμολόγηση, για να αποφεύγονται τέτοια προβλήματα και να μην γίνονται αυτοσχεδιασμοί. Θα μου πεις γιατί δε σου απάντησαν έτσι; Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως να πέτυχες τους λιγότερο ευσυνείδητους ή ίσως να μην το ξεκαθαρίζει αυστηρά το ΥπΠ ή ίσως να μη θέλουν να φανεί ότι ακολουθούν οδηγίες. 
Αν η έκθεση είναι για _τα αγαθά της αποταμίευσης_ κι εσύ γράψεις ότι δεν έχει αγαθά η αποταμίευση, τότε είσαι εκτός θέματος, εκτός αν καταφέρεις να το στρίψεις το θέμα από τα αγαθά στα κακά χωρίς να βγεις εκτός θέματος και χωρίς να γράψεις αρλούμπες. 
Αν η έκθεση είναι για την αποταμίευση γενικώς _(πώς σας φαίνεται η αποταμίευση σαν ιδέα; )_ τότε γράφεις κατά της αποταμίευσης άμα θες. Αν και γενικά, οι ισορροπημένες απαντήσεις που εξετάζουν όλες τις πλευρές είναι καλύτερες από τις μονόπλευρες και πρέπει να βαθμολογούνται με μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. 

Επειδή κι εγώ μέχρι πριν δυο- τρία χρόνια είχα βαθμολογήσει μόνο γραπτά που είχαν μαθηματική βάση, οπότε οι απαντήσεις ήταν άσπρο- μαύρο, δεν μου καθόταν καλά το ότι έπρεπε σε κάποια φάση να αρχίσω να βαθμολογώ γραπτά που δεν ήταν άσπρο-μαύρο αλλά όλες οι ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις. Αλλά μετά από τα πρώτα δυο- τρία είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα. Έχω καταλήξει ότι σε γενικές γραμμές ένας έμπειρος βαθμολογητής δεν αποκλίνει ιδιαίτερα από την πραγματική βαθμολογία ενός γραπτού. 

Πολλές φορές η γκρίνια ότι με έκοψε γιατί δεν του άρεσαν οι ιδέες μου είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις και οφείλεται στο ότι οι εξεταζόμενοι δεν μπορούν να αξιολογήσουν τον εαυτό τους. Όπως πολύ σωστά είχε πει η φιλόλογός μου στο λύκειο σε μαθητή που διαμαρτυρήθηκε ότι ο βαθμός του της έκθεσης ήταν χαμηλός ενώ είχε ωραίες ιδέες: γράψε και κανένα ρήμα με ωμέγα. 

Εγώ είχα πάντα χαμηλό βαθμό στην έκθεση και στις εξετάσεις έπεσε ένα θέμα που ήταν από τα βαρετά που δεν σε εμπνέουν και έγραψα διάφορες ανέμπνευστες γενικότητες. Πήρα 15. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να πέρασε από το μυαλό μου ότι αν έγραφα 16 στην έκθεση ίσως να είχα μπει σε άλλο πανεπιστήμιο ή σε άλλη σχολή. Μετά στο πανεπιστήμιο έκανα πιθανότητες- στατιστική, διάβασα και το Χάος του Γκλικ, ολίγη φιλοσοφία κλπ και πλέον ξέρω ότι αν είχα γράψει 16-17 στην έκθεση μπορεί να είχα μπει αλλού, αλλά μπορεί και όχι. Ξέρω επίσης ότι κανένας δε χάθηκε, κανένας δεν ατύχησε, γιατί δεν έγραψε καλά στην έκθεση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το θεωρώ αυτονόητο.


Επειδή εσύ το θεωρείς αυτονόητο δεν σημαίνει ότι συμβαίνει στην πράξη.

Να σημειωθεί εδώ ότι οι οδηγίες που παραθέτει ο Ντοκ παραπάνω δεν αφορούν τις πανελλήνιες, δηλαδή τις εισαγωγικές στα πανεπιστήμια, αλλά τις απολυτήριες εξετάσεις του Λυκείου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2014)

> Επειδή εσύ το θεωρείς αυτονόητο δεν σημαίνει ότι συμβαίνει στην πράξη.



Αυτό ισχύει για τα πάντα. Αλλά πού και πού ας έχουμε λίγη εμπιστοσύνη στο σύστημα- ειδικά σε ένα σύστημα εξέτασης που κλείνει με την ίδια περίπου μορφή 35 χρόνια, χωρίς να έχει προκύψει αυτά τα 35 χρόνια κανένα σοβαρό ζήτημα για τη μέθοδο βαθμολόγησης.
Κι ενώ το γράφω αυτό σκέφτομαι ότι οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις είναι τελικά ένας από τους λίγους μακρόβιους θεσμούς στην Ελλάδα που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αδιάβλητος. Ίσως έτσι να εξηγείται το ότι ασχολούνται τόσοι πολλοί Έλληνες με αυτόν. 



> Να σημειωθεί εδώ ότι οι οδηγίες που παραθέτει ο Ντοκ παραπάνω δεν αφορούν τις πανελλήνιες, δηλαδή τις εισαγωγικές στα πανεπιστήμια, αλλά τις απολυτήριες εξετάσεις του Λυκείου.



Δε νομίζω ότι θα διαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα οι οδηγίες για τις εισαγωγικές. 

Τώρα, για το άλλο ζήτημα, δηλαδή το γιατί βάζουν τόσο άνοστα θέματα, νομίζω ότι το ξεκαθαρίσαμε πιο πάνω. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν οδηγίες ποια θέματα να αποφευχθούν κλπ, οι οποίες περιορίζουν τις επιλογές. Και σίγουρα ο ντόρος που γίνεται κάθε φορά από υποψήφιους και γονείς σχετικά με το θέμα ευθύνεται για πολλούς από τους περιορισμούς αυτούς. 

Βρίσκω στο ιντερνέτιο ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια η έκθεση ήταν για τα παιδιά των φαναριών (ωραίο θέμα), και οι μαθητές της επαρχίας διαμαρτυρήθηκαν γιατί λέει το ζήτημα αφορά τις μεγάλες πόλεις και τους ζήτησαν να γράψουν για κάτι που δεν το είχαν δει οι ίδιοι. Δηλαδή αν τους ρωτήσεις για την εξερεύνηση του Άρη θα σου πουν ότι το θέμα αδικεί τους μαθητές που δεν έχουν ταξιδέψει στο διάστημα;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 7, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι ένας από τους λόγους που μπαίνουν συνέχεια τέτοια κατευθυνόμενα θέματα είναι η ανάγκη να υπάρχει "αντικειμενικός" τρόπος αξιολόγησης των εκθέσεων.



Σχετικό το σημερινό άρθρο της Βάσως Κιντή στο Βήμα (η υπογράμμιση δική μου): 

Το Κινέζικο Δωμάτιο και η παπαγαλία

Συζητούσα τις προάλλες με φίλους το περίφημο Επιχείρημα του Κινέζικου Δωματίου που διατύπωσε πρώτη φορά ο φιλόσοφος Τζον Σερλ, ένα νοητικό πείραμα στο οποίο κάποιος που δεν ξέρει κινέζικα βρίσκεται κλειδωμένος σε ένα δωμάτιο και απαντά μηχανικά, ακολουθώντας ορισμένους κανόνες χειρισμού συμβόλων, σε ερωτήματα διατυπωμένα σε κινέζικους χαρακτήρες που του δίνονται κάτω από την πόρτα. Ο,τι ερώτημα τού τίθεται το απαντά σωστά ακολουθώντας τους κανόνες, όπως περίπου κάνει ένας υπολογιστής, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργεί την εντύπωση στους έξω από το δωμάτιο ότι ξέρει κινέζικα ενώ αυτός αναγνωρίζει απλώς το σχήμα των χαρακτήρων χωρίς καν να καταλαβαίνει αν είναι κινέζικοι χαρακτήρες ή, π.χ., ιαπωνικοί. Ενα από τα συμπεράσματα του επιχειρήματος είναι ότι ο επιτυχημένος χειρισμός συμβόλων δεν συνεπάγεται κατ' ανάγκην κατανόηση. «Ακριβώς ό,τι συμβαίνει στις εξετάσεις στο σχολείο» είπε ο εκπαιδευτικός της παρέας. Τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν να απαντούν σε συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις χωρίς πράγματι να κατανοούν το ερώτημα ή την απάντηση που δίνουν. Αρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ το πρόβλημα όταν κάποτε εξεταζόταν η φιλοσοφία στις πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις και ήμουν για δύο χρόνια μία από αυτούς που έβαζαν θέματα. *Την πρώτη φορά πήγα αποφασισμένη να μη βάλουμε θέματα παπαγαλίας αλλά προσγειώθηκα απότομα όταν μου είπαν «και ποιος θα διορθώσει τα γραπτά;». Επρεπε να υπάρχει η αντικειμενική μεζούρα των συγκεκριμένων σελίδων της ύλης.* Μετά επιλέξαμε ένα θέμα αυξημένης δυσκολίας που απαιτούσε την κατανόηση ενός φιλοσοφικού αποσπάσματος. «Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο» είπα. «Εγώ χρειάζομαι μισή ώρα να το σκεφτώ πριν το απαντήσω». «Α, μην ανησυχείτε» μου απάντησε μια εκπαιδευτικός. «Θα δουν τα παιδιά ότι είναι του τάδε φιλοσόφου και θα απαντήσουν ό,τι λέει το βιβλίο». *Δεν είχε σημασία τι ακριβώς έλεγε το απόσπασμα, δεν είχε σημασία τι ρωτούσαμε εμείς, σημασία είχε να αναπαραγάγουν οι μαθητές ένα συγκεκριμένο χωρίο από το βιβλίο για να μπορέσει να διορθωθεί «αντικειμενικά».* Δεν είναι να απορεί κανείς με τις επιδόσεις μας στην κατανόηση κειμένου στον διαγωνισμό PISA!

Τι επιτυγχάνουμε έτσι; Εχουμε βρει έναν τρόπο για να κόβουμε αυτούς που δεν χωράνε στο πανεπιστήμιο, ο αριθμός των οποίων αποφασίζεται με βάση το εκάστοτε κυβερνητικό συμφέρον. Η δυσκολία ή η ευκολία των θεμάτων είναι εντελώς αδιάφορη, καθώς ο αριθμός των εισαγομένων είναι κλειστός και συζητείται μόνο για να βγάζουν ανακοινώσεις οι σύλλογοι διδασκόντων. Οι εξετάσεις που έχουμε δεν επιλέγουν κατ' ανάγκην τους πιο άξιους, επιλέγουν αυτούς που έχουν μάθει να χειρίζονται επιδέξια τον συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό κυρίως με τη βοήθεια των φροντιστηρίων που έχουν καταστήσει τις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου πρακτικά περιττές. Το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τη μόρφωση των παιδιών αλλά για τη διεκπεραίωση μιας διαδικασίας με συνεχείς εξετάσεις που καταλήγουν στην απονομή διπλωμάτων και πτυχίων. Οσο τα πτυχία χρησιμοποιούνταν ως εισιτήριο για το Δημόσιο, είχαν κάποια αξία έστω και ως απλό χαρτί χωρίς απαραίτητα αντίκρισμα. Τι γίνεται όμως τώρα;

Κλειδί για να γίνουν τα σχολεία μας χώροι μόρφωσης είναι δύο σχετιζόμενες αλλαγές που φαίνονται μεν μικρές αλλά είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κρίσιμες: (1) να μην ταυτίζεται η διδακτέα με την εξεταστέα ύλη (αντίθετα με την υπόσχεση του υπουργείου να επεκτείνει από του χρόνου την ταύτιση σε όλες τις τάξεις του λυκείου) και (2) να μην ορίζει το υπουργείο με ακρίβεια σελίδων από ένα διδακτικό εγχειρίδιο το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα και την εξεταστέα ύλη. Το υπουργείο θα πρέπει να δίνει απλώς τις κατευθυντήριες γραμμές και στη συνέχεια οι εκπαιδευτικοί να προσδιορίζουν τι ακριβώς και πώς θα διδάσκεται στο σχολείο τους. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα διαμορφώνεται η ειδική φυσιογνωμία κάθε σχολείου και δεν θα καταδυναστεύεται η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία από το ένα και μοναδικό εγχειρίδιο που ακυρώνει τον ρόλο και την ευθύνη των καθηγητών. Θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά, περισσότερα και καλύτερα βιβλία από τα σημερινά. Οι σχολικές μονάδες και οι καθηγητές θα αξιολογούνται για το έργο τους με κριτήρια που θα περιλαμβάνουν και το πώς αποδίδουν οι μαθητές τους στα πανελλαδικά εξεταζόμενα μαθήματα χωρίς κλειστή ύλη. Ετσι θα στραφεί η διδασκαλία όχι στην αποστήθιση αλλά στην ουσία, έτσι θα δίνεται προσοχή στις ειδικές ανάγκες και στις ικανότητες των μαθητών και μαθητριών και δεν θα ισοπεδώνονται όλα στον Προκρούστη του εξαντλητικά ορισμένου (και αναχρονιστικού) αναλυτικού προγράμματος. Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορεί και πρέπει να γίνουν στην εκπαίδευση αλλά οι δύο αυτές κινήσεις είναι βασικές.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2014)

Θα επαναλάβω εδώ σχόλιο που είπα αλλού με αυτό το θέμα:
Μα καλά, υπάρχει ΕΝΑΣ, ένας άνθρωπος που εργάζεται στην παιδεία σε αυτή τη χώρα που να έχει μελετήσει την θεωρία της εκπαίδευσης; Έχει κοιτάξει κανένας τη βιβλιογραφία σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά των εξεταζόμενων; Πριν ανοίξουν το στόμα τους, έχουν βεβαιωθεί ότι γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο στο οποίο θα πουν απόψεις;

Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά οι δηλώσεις της κυρίας αυτής περιέχουν τόση γνώση του θέματος όσο οι δηλώσεις του μέσου Έλληνα γονιού. Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι οι εμπειρίες της είναι όπως τις περιγράφει. Πιο πολύ με ανησυχεί το ότι οι επιτροπές εξετάσεων καθορίζονται με βάση τα πανεπιστημιακά προσόντα των μελών στο αντικείμενό τους, κι όχι στην εκπαίδευση. Τη στιγμή που αλλού υπάρχουν ειδικοί στην τεχνική εκπαίδευση, στην φιλολογική εκπαίδευση, στην ιατρική εκπαίδευση κλπ.

ΥΓ Για να μη χρειαστεί να εξηγώ μετά: υπάρχει τεράστια βιβλιογραφία για τις εξετάσεις και για τη συμπεριφορά και προετοιμασία του εξεταζόμενου. 
Όποια εξεταστική μέθοδο και να ακολουθήσεις, ο εξεταζόμενος θα βρει τρόπο να τα πάει καλά με τη λιγότερη δυνατή προσπάθεια. Αν αλλάξεις το στυλ των ερωτήσεων μπορεί να τους πετύχεις απροετοίμαστους, την επόμενη φορά θα έχουν προετοιμαστεί να απαντήσουν με το νέο στυλ. Και όχι, κανένας δεν πρόκειται να καθίσει να γράψει πρωτότυπο δοκίμιο για ιστορικό θέμα σε δύο ώρες.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 8, 2014)

Εμένα πάλι με ανησυχεί το γεγονός ότι ολόκληρη η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία στην Ελλάδα περιστρέφεται γύρω από την προετοιμασία για ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος εξέτασης. Η εξέταση αυτή τυποποιείται εξαιτίας της ανάγκης για αντικειμενικότητα στη διόρθωση, και το γεγονός αυτό με τη σειρά του οδηγεί στην τυποποίηση της εκπαίδευσης συνολικά. Όποιος αμφισβητεί ότι συμβαίνει αυτό δεν έχει παρά να επισκεφτεί ένα ελληνικό σχολείο και να δει από τα μέσα πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η "θεωρία της εκπαίδευσης" δεν είναι ένα ενιαίο πράγμα που προσφέρει επιστημονικές λύσεις για όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά προβλήματα. Υπάρχουν πάμπολλες διιστάμενες απόψεις μεταξύ των θεωρητικών της εκπαίδευσης —και δικαίως, διότι όπως συμβαίνει με όλα σχεδόν τα ανθρώπινα ζητήματα, δεν υπάρχουν απόλυτες λύσεις του τύπου άσπρο ή μαύρο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2014)

Το ζήτημα του πώς αντιμετωπίζουν γενικά οι εξεταζόμενοι τα θέματα των εξετάσεων δεν είναι μυστήριο με πολλές διιστάμενες απόψεις. Όταν λέω ότι υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία δεν εννοώ ότι υπάρχουν δημοσιεύσεις και ανακοινώσεις σε συνέδρια, αλλά διδακτικά βιβλία. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στο δικό σου κλάδο, στον δικό μου όταν κάτι έχει περάσει στα διδακτικά βιβλία σημαίνει ότι είναι αποδεκτό από την σχετική επιστημονική κοινότητα. 
Συνοψίζοντας: αν τα πράγματα έγιναν όπως τα παρουσιάζει η κυρία αυτή, με ανησυχεί ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός ότι οι επιτροπές που ασχολούνται με τα θέματα των εξετάσεων αποτελούνται από άτομα που δεν φαίνεται να έχουν ενημερωθεί επαρκώς για τις απαιτήσεις του ρόλου τους. Αυτό είναι για μένα ένδειξη προχειρότητας ή ίσως μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη στις περγαμηνές και το ένστικτο του καθενός κι όχι στις ειδικές του γνώσεις. Κι αν έτσι αντιμετωπίζεται η παιδεία από τις υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου, τότε τι γίνεται σε πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο που θεωρητικά μπορεί να υπάρχει λιγότερος επαγγελματισμός;


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2014)

Και μερικές σκέψεις: φωνάζουν οι διάφοροι επικριτές για θέματα που να αναδεικνύουν την κριτική σκέψη του υποψήφιου. Προφανώς δεν αναφέρονται στα μαθηματικά ή τη φυσική, γιατί όσο και να έχεις διαβάσει, άσκηση δε λύνεις αν δεν έχεις καταλάβει το αντικέιμενο και δεν έχεις κριτική σκέψη και συνδιαστικό νου- και κατανόηση κειμένου. Επομένως το "πρόβλημα", αν υπάρχει, το έχει ένα υποσύνολο των εξεταζόμενων που δεν εξετάζεται σε μαθηματικά ή φυσική. 

Τώρα, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, πάντως η δική μου εμπειρία από το γράψιμο στις μπλα-μπλα-επιστημες είναι ότι πρέπει κάθε πρόταση που γράφεις να την τεκμηριώνεις με βιβλιογραφία και τίποτα δεν θεωρείται γνωστό. Πώς περιμένουμε σε συνθήκες διαγωνίσματος, δηλαδή σε περιορισμένο χρόνο και χωρίς πρόσβαση σε βιβλιογραφία, να κάνει το ίδιο ο εξεταζόμενος; 

Αυτές οι ικανότητες αναπτύσσονται κανονικά στο πανεπιστήμιο. Αν αντί να μαζεύουν τους φοιτητές μια φορά το εξάμηνο για να τους εξετάσουν με τα αποτέλεσματα να βγαίνουν μετά από έξι μήνες και να είναι ένας ξερός βαθμός χωρίς σχόλια για βελτίωση, τους δίνανε κάθε βδομάδα από μια εργασία 1500 λέξεων που θα επιστρεφόταν διορθωμένη εντός 20 ημερών με πλήρη σχόλια για τη βελτίωση, τότε θα λέγαμε ότι ναι, βγάζει το πανεπιστήμιο άτομα που ξέρουν να χειρίζονται το γραπτό λόγο. Τώρα δουλεύουμε με το 10% που έχει το χάρισμα, κι όχι με το 90% που μπορεί να διδαχτεί.

Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση απαισιοδοξία για το σχολείο. Δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους, αλλά εγώ προϊόν αυτού του συστήματος είμαι, 15 στην έκθεση μια ζωή, αρχαία και νέα με τον Πατάκη αγκαζέ και οι βαθμοί σ'αυτά να μην ανεβαίνουν ό,τι και να έκανα. FFW στο μετά: μοιάζει να έχω πρόβλημα κριτικής σκέψης; Ή να δυσκολέυομαι να γράψω τεκμηριώμενα; Ή γενικότερα να χειριστώ το λόγο; Πιστέυω πως όχι (όποιος έχει αντίρρηση, ας μου στείλει προσωπικό, για να ξέρω τι χρειάζεται να βελτιώσω). Άρα τι έγινε; Πιθανότητες:
α. την είχα και τότε την ικανότητα, αλλά δεν ήταν εμφανής για κάποιο λόγο (π.χ. δεν μου ταίριαζε το σύστημα)
β. ο καθένας ωριμάζει με διαφορετικό ρυθμό, κι εμένα μου ήρθε η επιφοίτηση μετά το σχολείο
γ. δεν την είχα και δεν την έχω, αλλά μου τη διδάξανε στα φροντιστηρια ή στα πανεπιστήμια ή στις άλλες χώρες ή στο πανεπιστήμιο της ζωής και λοιπά κλισέ
δ. ήμουνα τόσο σκράπας που και το 15 ήταν ήδη μεγάλη επιτυχία και αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας του σχολείου και των δασκάλων μου
ε. ένας συνδιασμός των πιο πάνω (που μου φαίνεται πιθανότερος)

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάντως ότι ακόμα κι αν ίσχυε το (α), εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο μπήκα με την πρώτη, που σημαίνει ότι ήμουνα αρκετά ευφυής ώστε να δουλεψω το σύστημα. Κι αυτή την ευφυία την υποτιμούμε. Γιατί; Αφού η προσαρμοστικότητα θεωρείται προσόν σε κάθε άλλο κλάδο.

Και τέλος, στο ΗΒ γνώρισα αρκετό κόσμο που ήρθε για σπουδές εδώ μετά από αποτυχία στις εισαγωγικές στην Ελλάδα. Και κόσμο που ήρθε για μεταπτυχιακά μετά από σπουδές στην Ελλάδα. Αν χρειαζόταν να συγκρίνω την κριτική ικανότητα των μεν και των δε, θα έλεγα ότι αυτοί που έμειναν απ'έξω στην Ελλάδα σε γενικές γραμμές δεν ήταν στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τους άλλους, ειδικά σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τη χρήση του λόγου και την κριτική σκέψη. Δηλαδή κάπου το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα κουτσά- στραβά δούλεψε. 

ΥΓ Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ο μόνος Έλληνας που ξέρω που πιστεύει στα σοβαρά ότι μας ψεκάζουν είναι φιλόλογος σε γυμνάσιο. Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι χημικός- φυσικός!:huh:


----------



## panadeli (Jun 9, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση απαισιοδοξία για το σχολείο.



Εγώ πάντως τη δική σου αισιοδοξία την καταλαβαίνω. Φαίνεται να απορρέει από δύο γεγονότα: 
α. ότι πέτυχες κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή σου που σε ικανοποιούν, και 
β. ότι έφυγες από το ελληνικό σχολείο χωρίς να γυρίσεις πίσω. 

Κι εγώ πάνω κάτω τα ίδια έλεγα μέχρι τα 29 μου, όταν επέστρεψα στο ελληνικό σχολείο από θέση διδάσκοντα. Έκτοτε έχω αλλάξει άποψη σε πολλά πράγματα. 

Επίσης, έχω να σχολιάσω ότι συνέχεια μεταφέρεις τη συζήτηση σε ένα συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα που φαίνεται προσωπικά να σε ενδιαφέρει (την ποιότητα μιας συγκεκριμένης εξέτασης), αγνοώντας πλήρως τη διάσταση που προσπαθώ από την αρχή να αναδείξω (την ποιότητα της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας). Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε πολλά από αυτά που γράφεις για τις πανελλαδικές. Η βασική μου ένσταση με τις πανελλαδικές αφορά τον _κατευθυνόμενο_ τρόπο διατύπωσης των θεμάτων της έκθεσης, πίσω από τον οποίον κρύβεται ένας τυποποιημένος τρόπος διδασκαλίας του μαθήματος της έκθεσης, που προάγει την παπαγαλία.

Το γεγονός όμως ότι η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία δεν καλλιεργεί κριτικές δεξιότητες γίνεται πιστεύω φανερό σε όποιον την παρατήρησει από τα μέσα. Αναδεικνύεται, μεταξύ άλλων, και από την αποτυχία των ελληνόπαιδων στους διεθνείς διαγωνισμούς της PISA που γίνονται κάθε τρία χρόνια. Η αποτυχία οφείλεται πρωτίστως στο γεγονός ότι τα ερωτήματα σε αυτούς τους διαγωνισμούς τίθενται με έναν μη τυποποιημένο τρόπο, με τον οποίον τα παιδιά δεν είναι εξοικειωμένα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξέρουν τι να κάνουν. 

Για παράδειγμα, ένα θέμα που θυμάμαι από διαγωνισμό της PISA έδειχνε έναν χάρτη της Ανταρκτικής υπό κλίμακα και ζητούνταν από τους μαθητές να υπολογίσουν την έκτασή της. Το σχήμα της Ανταρκτικής είναι συν-πλην κυκλικό, οπότε για να απαντήσει στο ερώτημα ο μαθητής έπρεπε να κάνει τα εξής:
α. να αντιληφθεί ότι στην πραγματικότητα καλείται να υπολογίσει το εμβαδόν ενός κύκλου
β. να υπολογίσει την ακτίνα του κύκλου από τον χάρτη με βάση την κλίμακα, και
γ. να εφαρμόσει τον τύπο Ε = π · R^2

Το α. απαιτεί την κριτική αποτίμηση του ερωτήματος, το β. την εφαρμογή μιας δεξιότητας που βασίζεται σε ανάκληση προϋπάρχουσας γνώσης και το γ. την ανάκληση προϋπάρχουσας γνώσης και την πραγματοποίηση απλών μαθηματικών πράξεων. Στο ελληνικό σχολείο, τα παιδιά ασκούνται πολύ στο γ, λιγότερο στο β και ακόμη λιγότερο στο α.

Η αποτυχία σε αυτό το ερώτημα ήταν παταγώδης. Αν θυμάμαι καλά από μια σχετική παρουσίαση που μας είχε κάνει ο σύμβουλος, είχε απαντήσει ορθά μόλις το 15% περίπου. Βάζω όμως στοίχημα ότι αν ζητούσες από τα ίδια παιδιά να υπολογίσουν το εμβαδόν ενός κύκλου ή να υπολογίσουν μια απόσταση σε έναν χάρτη υπό κλίμακα, θα το κατάφερναν σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. 

Γράφεις παραπάνω ότι στη φυσική και τα μαθηματικά δεν μπορείς να λύσεις άσκηση αν δεν έχεις κριτική ικανότητα. Γενικά ισχύει αυτό, με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση που η άσκηση είναι εντελώς τυποποιημένη και εσύ έχεις εξασκηθεί στην επίλυση τέτοιων ακριβώς ασκήσεων. Και δυστυχώς, το ελληνικό σχολείο λειτουργεί σε αρκετά μεγάλο βαθμό έτσι, δηλαδή υπάρχει ένα διδακτικό συμβόλαιο που λέει ότι θα σου διδάξω ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πράγμα και μετά θα σε εξετάσω πάνω σε αυτό το πολύ συγκεκριμένο πράγμα. Η διδασκαλία δηλαδή εστιάζεται περισσότερο στην αφομοίωση γνώσεων και λιγότερο στην αφομοίωση της _μεθόδου_. Αλλά για να είμαι δίκαιος με το σινάφι μου, το πρόβλημα το εντοπίζω λιγότερο στις θετικές επιστήμες και πολύ περισσότερο στις θεωρητικές.

Τι συμβαίνει όμως τελικά; Βγαίνουν τα παιδιά μας από το σχολείο χαζά, ανίκανα να επικοινωνήσουν επαρκώς με τους γύρω τους ή να κατανοήσουν το περιεχόμενο ενός κειμένου; Πιστεύω πως όχι. Η πολυπλοκότητα του σύγχρονου κόσμου ασκεί κατ' ανάγκην την κριτική ικανότητα των ανθρώπων, από μικρή ηλικία κιόλας. Τα ελληνόπαιδα αναπτύσσουν κριτική ικανότητα, στον δικό του βαθμό το καθένα. Δεν την αναπτύσσουν όμως χάρη στις προσπάθειες του ελληνικού σχολείου αλλά _παρά_ τις προσπάθειες του ελληνικού σχολείου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2014)

> α. ότι πέτυχες κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή σου που σε ικανοποιούν, και
> β. ότι έφυγες από το ελληνικό σχολείο χωρίς να γυρίσεις πίσω.


Σχετικό είναι αυτό. Δεν έφυγα από το σχολείο, κανονικότατα πήγα στο ελληνικό σχολείο και στο πανεπιστήμιο. Και χρησιμοποιώ για σύγκριση δύο σετ αδερφάκια της ίδιας περίπου ηλικίας που ξέρω. Οι ικανότητές τους είναι επηρεασμένες από τον κοινωνικό περίγυρο πολύ περισσότερο απ'ό,τι από το σχολείο. 



> Επίσης, έχω να σχολιάσω ότι συνέχεια μεταφέρεις τη συζήτηση σε ένα συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα που φαίνεται προσωπικά να σε ενδιαφέρει (την ποιότητα μιας συγκεκριμένης εξέτασης), αγνοώντας πλήρως τη διάσταση που προσπαθώ από την αρχή να αναδείξω (την ποιότητα της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας).



Ρίξε μια ματιά στον τίτλο του νήματος. Απλά μένω στην αρχική συζήτηση. 



> Το γεγονός όμως ότι η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία δεν καλλιεργεί κριτικές δεξιότητες γίνεται πιστεύω φανερό σε όποιον την παρατηρήσει από τα μέσα.



Κρίνοντας μόνο με βάση τα δικά μου: φυσική έμαθα με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο- μαθηματικά. FFW στην Αγγλία. Εδώ τα μαθηματικά τα φοβούνται, οπότε η φυσική διδάσκεται με όσο λιγότερα μαθηματικά γίνεται. Για να γίνει ο μέσος μαθητής φυσικής μέσος φοιτητής φυσικής χρειάζεται να κάνει μεγάλο άλμα, αλλά μπορεί να συνδυάζει τις γνώσεις του με αληθινά παραδείγματα. Τα πανεπιστήμια το λύνουν αυτό το πρόβλημα σε ερευνητικό επίπεδο με το να έχουν μικτές ομάδες με κόσμο κι από τα δύο εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα, γιατί και τα δύο είναι χρήσιμα άμα τα συνδυάσεις. Όμως, όπου υπάρχει αμφιβολία, βγάζουμε χαρτί και μολύβι και κάνουμε μαθηματική απόδειξη. Χωρίς αυτή το μπλα μπλα είναι μπλα μπλα. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τις προάλλες κοίταζα ένα παλιό βιβλίο για το GRE, που το βρήκα στην αποθήκη. Είχε μεθοδολογία για όλους τους τύπους ασκήσεων. Ακόμα και γι' αυτές σαν το εμβαδό της Ανταρκτικής και άλλες που τις βάζουν συνήθως τα περιοδικά στους γρίφους. Γι'αυτό λέω πως ό,τι ερώτηση και να κάνεις, πάντα θα υπάρχει μεθοδολογία και πάντα ο εξεταζόμενος θα μάθει τη μεθοδολογία, αντί να αναπτύξει τις κριτικές του ικανότητες. 



> δηλαδή υπάρχει ένα διδακτικό συμβόλαιο που λέει ότι θα σου διδάξω ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πράγμα και μετά θα σε εξετάσω πάνω σε αυτό το πολύ συγκεκριμένο πράγμα.


Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι το ελληνικό σχολείο είναι μοναδικό σε αυτή τη μέθοδο; Ή ότι είναι κακή η μέθοδος; Αφού τα πάντα είναι πλέον φτιαγμένα για να είναι μετρήσιμα. Αυτή ήταν η μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση όταν εργάστηκα πρώτη φορά σαν μηχανικός: μου δώσανε μια λίστα με ό,τι έπρεπε να κάνω για να τα πάω καλά στη δουλειά μου και να πάρω καλή αξιολόγηση. Θεώρησα ότι η μέθοδος σκότωνε την δημιουργικότητα, αλλά είχα συναδέρφους που ήταν ανίκανοι κι αυτή η λίστα τους έσωζε. Και τελικά οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι σαν τους συναδέρφους αυτούς είναι. Όλα τα άλλα τα λέμε βερεσέ. 



> Τα ελληνόπαιδα αναπτύσσουν κριτική ικανότητα, στον δικό του βαθμό το καθένα. Δεν την αναπτύσσουν όμως χάρη στις προσπάθειες του ελληνικού σχολείου αλλά _παρά_ τις προσπάθειες του ελληνικού σχολείου.



Αυτό είναι το θέμα: τι ζητάμε από το σχολείο; Και κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό; Η άποψή σου, απ'ό,τι βλέπω, είναι ότι το σχολείο θα πρέπει να αναλάβει και το ρόλο της οικογένειας και το ρόλο της κοινωνίας. Αυτό το βρίσκω αδύνατο, αν όχι παράλογο.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 9, 2014)

SBE said:


> Δεν έφυγα από το σχολείο, κανονικότατα πήγα στο ελληνικό σχολείο και στο πανεπιστήμιο.



Μάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά. Εννοούσα ότι δεν επέστρεψες στο σχολείο με άλλη ιδιότητα αφότου αποφοίτησες. 

Το επόμενο που λες, ότι οι ικανότητες των παιδιών που ξέρεις είναι επηρεασμένες από τον κοινωνικό περίγυρο πολύ περισσότερο απ' ό,τι από το σχολείο, ενισχύει το επιχείρημά μου. Η κριτική ικανότητα που αναπτύσσουν τα παιδιά _δεν_ εμπεδώνεται χάρη στο σχολείο αλλά χάρη στη ζωή τους έξω από αυτό. 



SBE said:


> Η άποψή σου, απ'ό,τι βλέπω, είναι ότι το σχολείο θα πρέπει να αναλάβει και το ρόλο της οικογένειας και το ρόλο της κοινωνίας.



Δεν ξέρω από πού βγάζεις αυτό το εξωφρενικό συμπέρασμα. Πραγματικά απορώ. Αν θες εξήγησέ μου το, γιατί δύο τινά συμβαίνουν: είτε εγώ δεν εκφράζομαι σωστά είτε εσύ επανειλημμένα παρερμηνεύεις αυτά που γράφω επηρεασμένη από μια δική σου, προσχηματισμένη άποψη για το τι θέλω να πω. 

Εν προκειμένω:
Ένα από τα παράπονα (όχι το μοναδικό) που έχω από το ελληνικό σχολείο είναι ότι εστιάζει αποκλειστικά στην απόκτηση συγκεκριμένων γνώσεων και όχι στην εκμάθηση της μεθόδου μέσω της οποίας ανακαλύπτεται η γνώση. Εσύ, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, πιστεύεις ότι το σχολείο δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει το δεύτερο, αρκεί που κάνει το πρώτο. Εντάξει, διαφωνούμε.

Επίσης, δεν είπα ποτέ ότι τα προβλήματα που (θεωρώ ότι) έχει το ελληνικό σχολείο υπάρχουν _μόνο_ στο ελληνικό σχολείο, όπως μου προσάπτεις. Αν είναι δυνατόν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2014)

Κάτω από τη βάση ο ένας στους δύο στην Έκθεση


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2014)

Τίτλος αλλαντάλλων, αφού μέσα στο κείμενο λέει: 
_Εφέτος σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα στοιχεία από τη βαθμολόγηση των γραπτών ο μέσος όρος κινείται από 12 ως 14. _
Και: _στην πλειοψηφία τους οι μαθητές κάθε χρόνο κινούνται λίγο κάτω από το 15._
Ε, λίγο κάτω από το 15 είναι το 12-14.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Ο Γρηγόρης Φαρμάκης έχει αναρτήσει στο FB θέματα εκθέσεων από γαλλικές εξετάσεις. Τα γαλλικά μου δεν με βοηθούν ιδιαίτερα, οπότε αν θέλει κάποιος τους μεταφράζει κιόλας, για να δούμε τι γίνεται και αλλού. Αντιγράφω:

Τα θέματα των εξετάσεων στην έκθεση, στην Γαλλία. Εδώ για τα μισά θα είχε βάλει βέτο η αλλοπρόσαλλη αριστερά, υποκινώντας σε απεργία την ΟΛΜΕ. Για τα ίδια, αλλά και τα περισσότερα από τα υπόλοιπα, θα είχαν ξεσηκωθεί οι εφημερίδες, οι γονείς και τα τηλεπαράθυρα, επειδή τα καμάρια τους δεν θα ήξεραν ούτε πως να ξεκινήσουν να γράφουν. Κάποια λίγα θα περνούσαν (αυτά για τα οποία θα νόμιζε το τυπικό βλαστάρι και ο τυπικός εκθεσάς του στο φροντιστήριο, ότι μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν με πατροπαράδοτη φασόν ετοιματζίδικη μπουρδολογία), αλλά τρομάζω και στην ιδέα για το τι θα διαβάζαμε αν τα γραπτά διέρρεαν. Οι γαλλομαθείς μπορούν να κάνουν το τεστ για το ποια εμπίπτουν σε ποια κατηγορία.

- "L'artiste est-il maître de son oeuvre?"

- "Vivons-nous pour être heureux?"

Les élèves doivent aussi commenter un texte de Descartes, tiré de Règles pour la direction de l'esprit.

Pour la série L, les élèves sont invités à réfléchir sur ces deux sujets de dissertations:

- "Les œuvres éduquent-elles notre perception?"

- "Doit-on tout faire pour être heureux?"

Le commentaire de texte est un extrait de La connaissance objective de Karl Popper.

Enfin, pour la série ES, les élèves ont dû choisir entre:

- "Suffit-il d'avoir le choix pour être libre?"

- "Pourquoi chercher à se connaître soi-même?"

Enfin, le commentaire de texte porte sur un extrait de Condition de l'Homme moderne d'Hannah Arendt.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2014)

Από φίλο που τα είχε βάλει στο ίντερνετ, αλλά να τονίσουμε ότι είναι οι εξετάσεις του μαθήματος της φιλοσοφίας, που είναι πιο κοντά στη δική μας έκθεση, αλλά δεν είναι έκθεση- μάθημα γλώσσας. Ο ίδιος φίλος, που ζει στη Γαλλία, μου είπε όταν τον ρώτησα ότι η εξέταση έχει να κάνει εν μέρει με το τι έχει μελετήσει/ διδαχτεί ο υποψήφιος και εν μέρει με το τι έχει διδαχτεί ως μέθοδο για να γράφει. 

Για την επιστημονική δέσμη:
- "Ο καλλιτέχνης είναι κύριος του έργου του;" 
- "Ζούμε για να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι;"
- Σχόλιο σε ένα κείμενο του Descartes. 

Για τη φιλολογική δέσμη:
- "Τα έργα εκπαιδεύουν την αντίληψή μας;" 
- "Πρέπει να κάνουμε τα πάντα για να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι;" 
Σχόλιο σε ένα κείμενο του Πόπερ. 

Για την οικονομική-κοινωνική δέσμη:
- "Αρκεί να έχουμε επιλογές για να είμαστε ελεύθεροι;" 
- "Γιατί να ψάξουμε να γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας;" 
Σχόλιο σε ένα κείμενο της Hannah Arendt.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2014)

Για την αντίστοιχη δική μας θετική κατεύθυνση (διαμαρτύρεται η οργισμένη μάνα σε τηλεπαράθυρα, _το παιδί μου μαθηματικός θέλει να γίνει, τι τα θέλουμε αυτά;_):


drsiebenmal said:


> - "L'artiste est-il maître de son oeuvre?"


Είναι ο καλλιτέχνης κύριος του έργου του;


drsiebenmal said:


> - "Vivons-nous pour être heureux?"


Ζούμε για να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι;


drsiebenmal said:


> Les élèves doivent aussi commenter un texte de Descartes, tiré de Règles pour la direction de l'esprit.


Οι μαθητές πρέπει επίσης να σχολιάσουν ένα κείμενο του Ντεκάρτ, από τους _Κανόνες για την Καθοδήγηση του Πνεύματος_.


drsiebenmal said:


> Pour la série L, les élèves sont invités à réfléchir sur ces deux sujets de dissertations:


Για τη σειρά L (δηλαδή για τη φιλολογική κατεύθυνση), οι μαθητές καλούνται να διατυπώσουν τις σκέψεις τους στα εξής δύο θέματα:


drsiebenmal said:


> - "Les œuvres éduquent-elles notre perception?"


Διαμορφώνουν τα έργα την αντίληψή μας; (Δε θα έλεγα εδώ «εκπαιδεύω», το ρήμα έχει περισσότερο την έννοια του «συμβάλλω στη διαμόρφωση»)


drsiebenmal said:


> - "Doit-on tout faire pour être heureux?"


Πρέπει να κάνει κανείς τα πάντα για να είναι ευτυχισμένος;


drsiebenmal said:


> Le commentaire de texte est un extrait de La connaissance objective de Karl Popper.


Ο σχολιασμός κειμένου θα γίνει σε απόσπασμα του έργου _Αντικειμενική γνώση_ (δεν βρίσκω να έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά) του Καρλ Πόπερ (ωχωχωχ, ψωμί για πανταχόθεν διαμαρτυρίες).



drsiebenmal said:


> Enfin, pour la série ES, les élèves ont dû choisir entre:


Τέλος, για την οικονομική και κοινωνική κατεύθυνση (αυτή είναι δική μας παλιά 4η δέσμη, περίπου, από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω), οι μαθητές πρέπει να διαλέξουν εκ των εξής:


drsiebenmal said:


> - "Suffit-il d'avoir le choix pour être libre?"


Είναι αρκετό να έχει κανείς επιλογές για να είναι ελεύθερος;


drsiebenmal said:


> - "Pourquoi chercher à se connaître soi-même?"


Γιατί να προσπαθεί κανείς να κατακτήσει την αυτογνωσία; (όχι «ψάξει», είναι λάθος η μετάφραση του φίλου της SBE εδώ)


drsiebenmal said:


> Enfin, le commentaire de texte porte sur un extrait de Condition de l'Homme moderne d'Hannah Arendt.


Τέλος, ο σχολιασμός του κειμένου θα γίνει σε απόσπασμα του έργου _Η ανθρώπινη κατάσταση_, της Χάνα Άρεντ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2014)

Palavra said:


> (όχι «ψάξει», είναι λάθος η μετάφραση του φίλου της SBE εδώ)



Μάλλον fragreque είναι, γιατί ζει στη Γαλλία 25 χρόνια, οπότε μιλάει όπως μιλάω εγώ με αγγλισμούς.


----------

